# OOC: Endur's Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil



## Endur (Feb 9, 2005)

Character Thread (PCs and major NPCs)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120203

Playing the Game Thread
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2038768

Players
Including
Dalamar:  Kerwyn, Dwarven Spellthief (was Suel Human)
Isida Kep'Tukari:  Craven Proudheart, Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Manzanita: Torn (Rowena Eldred), Human Cleric
Paxus Asclepius:  Belaver Thornfoot, Halfling Druid
Pyrex:  Raner Bluestone, Dwarven Fighter
Seonaid: Toriah, Goblin Rogue (was Half-elven)
Thanee:  Lenya, Rhennee Warlock
Xael:  Lylamwyn Aleandlues, Dwarven Wizard (was Gray Elf)

Character Creation Rules
Create a 1st level Player Character as per the Rules in the Players Hand Book.   25 point buy for stats, exactly one half max gold for equipment, maximum hit points at first level.  Levels after 1st level will be 1/2 maximum hit points on each dice.

If the campaign lasts long enough, I expect the characters to advance from first level to fourteenth level.

For those of you who can not create a character without using feats, classes, PRCs, races, spells, and other rules from a "splatbook", you are limited to using one rule from a splatbook during the lifetime of your character.  i.e. you can only choose one rule (i.e. one non-standard feat, PRC, skill, spell, or race, etc.).  PrCs from the DMG are ok.  

Return to the Temple is set in the Greyhawk campaign world.  Characters will start in the small village of Hommelet.  Human characters should pick a specific sub-race for the Greyhawk campaign world (oeridian, suel, baklunish, flan, rhennee, etc.).  

Human, Halfling, and Half-orc characters are expected to have grown up in the village of Hommelet (unless they are playing a monk -- monks get a special background).  

Gnome, Dwarf, Elf, and Half-Elf characters are expected to have grown up elsewhere and are now living in Hommelet for some reason.

Every character is expected to have a job ... a real means of gainful employment in the village (and not adventurer for hire).  This means at least one rank in a profession skill.  Jobs that are available: Working in a Bar or Inn or Stable or Store, Baker's Assistant, Miller's Assistant, Housewife, etc.  

Every character needs a family tree showing siblings, parents, grandparents, aunts and uncles.  Dwarves are proud of their family history and should go back at least five generations.  Elves should go back at least one thousand years.  All characters should describe the relationships with currently living members of the family.  

Today, the group of you are meeting in the Welcome Wench Inn at dinner time.  The Welcome Wench Inn has the best food and drink of the three Inns in town, the other two Inns are Terrigan’s and Telna’s Kitchen.  You are friends and have been eating and drinking together for several months.

Ten leagues south of the large and well-established city of Verbobonc, within the Kron Hills that lie east of the Lortmil Mountains and just west of the Gnarley Forest, nestles a small settlement with a long and dark history. This unremarkable village, called Hommlet, witnessed the growth of one of the greatest centers of corruption the world would ever know: the Temple of Elemental Evil. 
Hommlet is a small town with a population of just under one thousand. Only twelve years ago, it was a hamlet of around one hundred people, although even then most folk referred to it as a village. Since that time, the town has enjoyed unprecedented peace and prosperity.
The town is not ruled by a mayor or a town council as many others are. Instead, two ex-adventurers called Rufus and Burne have been granted control of Hommlet and its lands by the viscount of Verbobonc. Not many people in the town look at it that way, however. Most folks simply see the two men as the town "elders," giving them the respect that they have earned. Few grumble when it comes time to pay their taxes to the two lords. Most everyone appreciates the protection Rufus and Burne's soldiers provide, as well as the role the two played in the downfall of the original Temple of Elemental Evil (and the threats they have overcome to protect the town since then).
In such a small town, nothing that costs more than 800 gp commonly can be found for purchase. Exceptions exist, of course -- the Church of St. Cuthbert might have an extra suit of full plate to sell brave heroes who obviously fight against evil, for example. Such exceptions should be rare.
Above all, Hommlet is a peaceful, contented place. Its people are well fed, safe, and happy with their lot. However, they are wary, for their happiness has been threatened more than once in the past. The people, particularly those who have lived in town a long time, watch with interest the comings and goings of suspicious strangers, and they keep an eye on the old moathouse and temple that were sites of not one but two malevolent insurgencies over the years.
History
Once this area was simply a gentle wilderness. Growing out of a small collection of farmhouses and a roadside shelter, Hommlet expanded quickly. Prosperity came naturally to the fertile land, as herders, farmers, hunters, trappers, and woodcutters made the growing hamlet their home. The town was built on a crossroads between Verbobonc and the Wild Coast, so visitors were frequent. Eventually, these visitors brought trouble. 
Brigands and other evil humanoids have been a bane to Hommlet for years. Eventually, thieves, cutthroats, orcs, and even more sinister forces created a settlement of their own -- Nulb. That hamlet was frequented not only by the most evil of people, but by monsters and beasts as well. A chapel dedicated to vice and damnation grew nearby, with increasingly vile creatures coming to worship foul deities there. In time, this chapel became the Temple of Elemental Evil, filled with dark priests and their wicked servants.
While that first temple reigned, the lands around Hommlet grew dark with violence and pestilence. As their power increased, the temple clerics built a small keep, known as the moathouse, not far from Hommlet. From this base, they planned to launch raids and secure their fortunes in the west. Fortunately for Hommlet, those who commanded the temple were not overly concerned with the village but with more powerful strongholds to the north. When their corruption spread, it drew the attention of armies the temple was not yet prepared to deal with.
Forces from the north attacked the temple, some using Hommlet as a base and a point for resupply and rest. When the temple fell, folk in Hommlet saw ochre-robed priests fleeing westward and rejoiced that the evil was gone. 
Two men involved with the fall of the original temple, Rufus and Burne, settled in Hommlet and built a tower. Their connections with the lord of Verbobonc to the north were well known, as were their plans to expand their tower into a large keep. The town prospered once again.
But evil was not done with the Temple of Elemental Evil. Slowly, over years, its creatures and servants returned to the place and brought with them the taint of evil that hung like a shadow over Hommlet a second time. This time, however, the inhabitants of Hommlet chose to get involved. A young man named Elmo and his brother Otis worked with Canoness Y'dey of the Church of St. Cuthbert to spy on the temple's activities. They helped small bands of adventurers overcome the evil cleric in the moathouse and the more powerful foes in the temple -- not the least of which was a demon lord who was eventually banished back to the Abyss. This time, the dungeons beneath the temple were collapsed, and it appeared that the place was finally overcome.
In the years that followed, the town prospered as never before. With the temple and Hommlet on the lips of many throughout the countryside, the former hamlet grew into a village and eventually a small town. Burne and Rufus finished their keep and were granted the town and the lands around it to protect and nurture. More churches sprang up to serve the needs of the growing population, and some are even talking now of building a wall around the town.
Town of Hommlet
Hommlet (small town): Nonstandard; AL NG; 800 gp limit; Assets 38,000 gp; Population 950; Mixed (human 79, halfling 7, elf 5, gnome 4, dwarf 3, half-elf 1, half-orc 1).
Authority Figure(s): Rufus, male human Ftr; Burne, male human Wiz.
Important Characters: Yether the Keen, male human Clr (head, temple to Pelor); Canoness Y'dey, female human Clr (head, church of St. Cuthbert); Jaroo Ashstaff, Drd; Elmo, male human Rgr (militia captain).
Notes: Hommlet probably has more than its share of classed characters (some of fairly high level). This is primarily due to its history -- one fraught with danger and adventure.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 9, 2005)

*I'm game*

How are you doing stats?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2005)

For a druid who makes his living as an apothecary, what would be the appropriate Profession skill?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2005)

@Paxus: Herbalism? (and Heal as a skill as well.)

Hey Endur, thanks for your invitation. I have played the module, but only really the beginning (up to the moathouse). I would actually like to play that in a more consistent way for once. I know the predecessor from the computer game only, but that's not too bad for background knowledge as it seems to be fairly well known what happened there as far as I am aware.

I could probably just remake my old character, who was a Rhennee sorceress, descendant of a red dragon (but not a half-dragon, she only has so many dragon blood in her). While I have not really written up a family tree for her, I already have much of the information in her background story. I used the Bloodline of Fire FR regional feat for her to give her some unique flavor (apart from just mentioning it in the background, that is), not sure whether you would be fine with it (normally regional feats are best left to the FR), or FR stuff in general in GH (tho, most of that is generic enough and we are limited to a single piece, anyways ).

Another possibility would be a more martial caster, barbarian/sorcerer or wizard heading for eldritch knight, which I would like to try at some point. 

As for the sorcerer, would you prefer to just use the class as is, or would you be fine with a few not overly powerful changes, which would give the class a little extra to be somewhat more interesting. 

Here's what I do for your consideration: 4+Int skill points per level; Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (the planes) and Use Magic Device as extra class skills; Eschew Materials as bonus feat at 1st level; optional: bonus metamagic feat every 5th level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds great.

Now, which character concept to flesh out... Can I use the Spellthief base class  from Complete Adventurer (also found here) as my "splat rule"?

Other ideas I'm considering are a druid focusing on the fighting side instead of the spellcasting side, your good ol' barbarian (though with quarterstaff as a double weapon for a twist), an archer-ranger, or possibly a sorcerer focusing on defensive spells instead of attacks.


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool. I haven't played the adventure in question, if you don't count the Computer RPG, and even in that I only got to the (supposed) back door of the temple. And considering how great the CoTSQ game was, I have quite large hopes (and fears) for this game. You rock as a DM.

Character ideas at the moment are either an Elven Ranger/Fighter/wannabe-Arcane Archer, or *drums* a Wizard. But I'm trying to resist playing the wizard...


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

If'n your in need, a dwarven rogue would be at your service mighty quick


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm, PHB only (presumably down the line PrC's from the DMG are fair game as well right?) shuts down at least half the ideas I had before reading the thread, but fortunately reading the thread gave me a few more. 

Endur, I'm not terribly familiar with the Grayhawk setting, do the human sub-races have any mechanical differences or is it just regional flair?

Paxus, you might also consider Craft(Alchemy) to go with your apothecary.

I'm currently leaning toward melee-Ranger (Craft(Woodworking) + Prof(Lumberjack)).

Some variety of Bard or melee-Ftr is not out of the question either.

(To sum up, I'm trying to play against type a bit and not play either a full caster or ranged-specialist.  Once I've thought it through a bit more I'll post something clearer.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2005)

I did think about Alchemy, but the core products there are all things that a wizard cooks up with wierd reagents and a lot of bubbling glass.  I was looking at a halfling homebody druid, basically doing a lot of herbal remedies, old-wives'-tales cures, and so forth; mostly Heal and Wilderness Survival.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2005)

*Various Answers*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Endur, I'm not terribly familiar with the Grayhawk setting, do the human sub-races have any mechanical differences or is it just regional flair?




Ethnic differences for human sub-types in Greyhawk are just regional flair (languages, skin color, hair color, eye color, etc.).  No bonuses or penalties for game mechanical purposes.  There are some historic hatreds.  

DMG PrC's do not count against your one splat book choice.

Heal and Knowledge Nature and Wilderness Survival are all useful skills.

Dalamar: Spellthief is fine as your splat-book choice.

Thanee:  The Rhenee Sorceress that is a descendent of a Red Dragon sounds great.  I don't want to modify the sorcerer class.  With regards to Bloodline of Fire, I'd prefer something that was not a FR regional feat (because this is GH not FR).  Unearthed Arcana has a Red Dragon Bloodline, if you are interested in using that as your splatbook rule.  Also, did you have a specific Dragon in mind, or do I get to pick?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

I shall also be making a character, a paladin from the local temple of St. Cuthbert.  Watch later spaces for his story...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2005)

So what ethnicity would people suggest for a human woman who is a thief dabbling in magic? I myself don't really know much about GH, so somebody needs to provide me with a bit of background info here.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Unearthed Arcana has a Red Dragon Bloodline, if you are interested in using that as your splatbook rule.




Another option (if it counts as one rule anyway ) is the 'Draconic Heritage' chain of feats from Complete Arcane.

And having narrowed it down, I think I'm going to go with a Dwarf Ftr.  Good thing we have some time yet, it'll take a while to come up with a 5-generation family tree.

Endur, do you want a whole tree or will the branch through paternal great-great-great-grandfather do?


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Endur, do you want a whole tree or will the branch through paternal great-great-great-grandfather do?




A whole tree for at least three generations.  The fourth and fifth generations don't have to be a whole tree.

I couldn't find a site that had background on the different human races of Greyhawk.
List of different human races
Bakluni
Flan
Oerid
Rhenne
Suel

Most humans in Greyhawk are probably Suel-Oerdian mix.

The Suel and the Baklunish fought a famous war 1000 years ago and nearly destroyed the world.

The Suel tend towards blondes/albinos.  The Suel Empire, 1000 years ago, were demon-worshippers.  There is an evil Suel-only secret society of monks called the Scarlet Brotherhood that wants to bring the Suel Empire back.  

The Baklunish culture has an arabic style to it.  The Baklunish tried to invade the Flannaes recently, so they are quite unpopular right now (popularity up there with orcs and goblins).

The Flan worshipped the old faith, with Druids and Bards playing a central role (think celts).  Vecna was Flan.  There have not been any Flan wizards since Vecna.

The Rhenne are River-based Gypsies.  

The Oeridians were the nice guys that made friends with everyone.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Thanee:  The Rhenee Sorceress that is a descendent of a Red Dragon sounds great.  I don't want to modify the sorcerer class.  With regards to Bloodline of Fire, I'd prefer something that was not a FR regional feat (because this is GH not FR).




Alright, didn't really expect so (mostly because it is a regional feat ).



> Unearthed Arcana has a Red Dragon Bloodline, if you are interested in using that as your splatbook rule.




Looked it up, but that doesn't look useful at all for a sorcerer. 

I will probably just have to go with the "mentioning it in the background only" route as an explanation for her sorcerous powers with no noticeable ingame effect.

Will think about that some more... when would you want the characters finished?



> Also, did you have a specific Dragon in mind, or do I get to pick?




You could (you also do not need to tell me, since she doesn't know herself), but that would hardly make a difference, supposedly. Tho you never know, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> ... or *drums* a Wizard.




You mean, like, for a change? 

Speaking of change...

Endur, would you have any problems with the Warlock class (from Complete Arcane)?

That would make for a rather unusual talent as well, which could certainly be inherited from a dragon ancestor, too.

And I'd actually like to try that class eventually... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Sure, you could be a Warlock (that would count as your one splatbook rule).



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Endur, would you have any problems with the Warlock class (from Complete Arcane)?


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You mean, like, for a change?




Don't tempt me! That point-buy is seriously pushing me towards playing a wizard... Nggh, can't decide. 

...You know, only 4 out of 6 of my characters here are wizards, one more couldn't hurt.

...And the party doesn't seem to have a full arcane caster anyway (Warlock doesn't count).

...Dalamar actually asked me to play a wizard.

...

...Aww, goddamnit. A wizard.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm looking at the Enspell Familiar feat from an old Dragon as my splat-book pick; it extends the range of the Share Spells class feature from 5 feet to one mile.  Is that acceptable?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sure, you could be a Warlock (that would count as your one splatbook rule).




Cool. Then I'll do it that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 10, 2005)

*Despite my dumb question from before*

If theres still room Id like to make a human ranged rouge. No splat rules Just a prestige from dmg


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

One more question... could you maybe give us a quick example as to how the family tree should look like (especially how we should write that up, structuring and all that...)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm... Dragon as a splat-book pick ... Let me consider that ... which Dragon is it from?



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the Enspell Familiar feat from an old Dragon as my splat-book pick; it extends the range of the Share Spells class feature from 5 feet to one mile.  Is that acceptable?





Thanee--use whatever format works.

LogicsFate -- I sent you an email.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

Endur, I recall the feat Paxus wants as being from Dragon #280, the article "A little more familiar."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

Endur, hey boss I got to much on my dish right now for another game, I was really expecting this to start up in a month like you PM implied...  Maybe next time.


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone--you can make a character later when you have time.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Endur,

Do you have any room open beyond those from your previous game?


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Rillian,  At the moment the answer is no, but I'll add you to the list of interested gamers for next time.



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> Hi Endur,
> 
> Do you have any room open beyond those from your previous game?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2005)

Can I use Sleight of Hand and/or Tumble as my income skill as those can be used to earn an income in the way that Perform can?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

Some more questions...

1) How to determine starting gold? Roll/Average/Max/Other?
2) 4d4x10 (100) ok as Warlock starting gold (it's about what the listed package suggests)? They don't list how to determine starting gold outside the PHB for some reason. 
3) Do Rhennee speak Rhopan automatically (like elves speak elven) or do they have to learn it normally?
4) Would it be ok, if my character came to Hommlet like 2 or 3 years ago and then lived there, probably working in a bar as a serving girl (also, what's the proper name for that profession?), mostly lacking a better idea where to go (just wants to stay away from the bigger cities)?

(After some reading over the various invocations, I'll probably switch the red dragon in the background line to some kind of fiend, since it simply fits better. Same idea, just a different focus.)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Hommelet is quite small.  While the need for entertainers may be significant, the job pays little.  So you can entertain folks in the local inn, "The Welcome Wench", but you aren't going to get rich there.

You might be able to get room and board, but even an amazing performance is unlikely to get you more than a copper piece and a mug of ale and a place to sleep near the fireplace.

Not much disposable cash in Hommelet.  

Only Rufus and Burne qualify as "rich" and they are stay-at-homebodies who don't entertain.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Can I use Sleight of Hand and/or Tumble as my income skill as those can be used to earn an income in the way that Perform can?


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Starting Gold = 1/2 of Maximum gold.  So if Max is 200, starting gold = 100

Human languages count as a language choice as normal (Rhopan, Suel, Oeridian, etc., etc.).



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> 4) Would it be ok, if my character came to Hommlet like 2 or 3 years ago and then lived there, probably working in a bar as a serving girl (also, what's the proper name for that profession?), mostly lacking a better idea where to go (just wants to stay away from the bigger cities)?
> 
> (After some reading over the various invocations, I'll probably switch the red dragon in the background line to some kind of fiend, since it simply fits better. Same idea, just a different focus.)




Coming to Hommlet a couple of years ago is fine since you are Rhennee.  Proper term would be: serving girl, waitress, wench, etc...  With regards to the Fiend, that is fine, and easier for me to fit in too.  A Red Dragon capable of polymorphing to Human form is relatively powerful; a Fiend is much easier to deal with.  I assume your character is keeping her magical talents and daemonic ancestry a secret?

Place of employment would be an Inn called "The Welcome Wench".  At least two other PC are also going to be employed there(Isida's Paladin moonlights as a Bartender and Dalamar's Spellthief is a struggling entertainer).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Endur,


I got your email. 
Either a Scout from Complete Adventurer or a  Warmage from Complete Arcane as my Spaltbook rule. Providing there is still room.

-Uriel


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2005)

Scout or Warmage are fine.  I'd recommend Scout as this party already has two and a half arcane casters (SpellThief, Warlock, and Wizard).



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Either a Scout from Complete Adventurer or a  Warmage from Complete Arcane as my Spaltbook rule.
> 
> -Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Scout or Warmage are fine.  I'd recommend Scout as this party already has two and a half arcane casters (SpellThief, Warlock, and Wizard).




Scout it is.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2005)

Any idea when you'd like the characters to be finished?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2005)

Endur, I'm going with the Dwarf Ftr.

Mechanics related portions of the charsheet are nearly done.

Story related portions need a lot of work yet.


----------



## Endur (Feb 11, 2005)

no date set.  Also, once the character is posted, I don't consider them finished.  I'm going to make "suggestions" for changes to the background story, to fit the character in Hommelet.  For instance, for Thanee's character, a Rhannee Warlock with a fiend in her ancestry who works in a bar, my suggestions might be the name of her Boss in the Bar, the name of the fiend in her ancestry, etc., etc.  Now if you come up with a name for the Boss in your background story, I might just keep your name for the Boss and change the name of my existing NPC to fit your background story.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Any idea when you'd like the characters to be finished?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok. I guess I'll manage to get my character ready in time then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to turn this request down.  

For game mechanics and play balance, I prefer to follow rules as written.  While I could approve this feat, it would only be for familiars.  The feat by its wording does not apply to Animal Companions.  So, I guess my answer to you is no.

Cool article in Dragon, though.  I particularly like the idea of a dog for a familiar giving a +2 to sense motive.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the Enspell Familiar feat from an old Dragon as my splat-book pick; it extends the range of the Share Spells class feature from 5 feet to one mile.  Is that acceptable?


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2005)

*Hommlet Notes: The Welcome Wench, The Old Faith, St. Cuthbert, and the Wizards*

The Welcome Wench
The Welcome Wench is the primary inn the PCs gather at (and the nicest Inn in Hommlet).  The Welcome Wench has two enterainers, Dalamar's slight of hand spellthief and Rethidor Halfmoon, an elven singer and musician.  Neither entertainer collects much in cash; rumor has it that Ostler Gunigoot thinks having the entertainers is a sign of charity and good will.  Ostler Gunigoot, the owner of the Inn, and his wife, are old and mostly retired.  His daughter Vesta is the manager of the inn (and the boss of the various PCs that work at the Inn).  At least ten people work for Vesta (bartenders, waitresses, serving girls, etc.).


The Old Faith
Jaroo Ashstaff, an aged and powerful Druid, is the leader of the Old Faith in Hommlet and maintains a Grove on the outskirts of Hommlet.  Jaroo is becoming senile and is forgetting things.  It is rumored that either his assistant Yundi or (Paxus' PC) will soon replace Jaroo as the head of the Old Faith in Hommlet.  Yundi used to work in the Welcome Wench as a potboy, but has taken to assisting Jaroo in the Grove on a fulltime basis.

Church of St. Cuthbert
Cannoness Y'Dey maintains the largest Temple in town.  Y'Dey fought in both previous battles against the Forces of the Temple of Elemental Evil and is getting on in years.  Rumor has it that Elmo blames Y'Dey for the death of his older brother Otis, and that Elmo and Y'Dey do not talk to one another.  Most people in town worship at the Temple of St. Cuthbert.  The Church of St. Cuthbert recruited Xaod, an experienced Paladin from Furyondy (at least, that's what he claimed) to mentor (Isida's character), but Xaod turned out to be more interested in drinking ale in the Welcome Wench (and seedier joints) than teaching.  

Wizards
The three primary Wizards in Hommlet are the famous Lord Burne and the potion maker Spugnoir and the scroll maker Zerosh Nubric.  Lord Burne occassionally has apprentices show up at his doorstep, begging to work for him (and sneak glances at his legendary spellbooks).  To all appearances, Burne is retired.  Spugnoir knows a lot about potions, but it is unknown as to whether he knows any other types of magic.  Zerosh (a gray elf wizard) makes arcane scrolls.   Its unknown how Zerosh could make a living selling scrolls, when there are so few wizards living near Hommlet.


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2005)

Pyrex,

Add in to the story part of your dwarf fighter that your dwarf is one of the few survivors of his/her clan of dwarves was almost slain 100 years ago in the Lortmil Mountains.  The clan owned a diamond mine at an extinct volcano until they dug too deep and woke a terrible demon of Fire and Shadow.  If your character is younger than 100 years old, than it was one of your parents who escaped the slaughter.

Endur

p.s. nearly every dwarf has a tale of having lost a fabulous mine to a terrible monster.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Endur, I'm going with the Dwarf Ftr.
> 
> Mechanics related portions of the charsheet are nearly done.
> 
> Story related portions need a lot of work yet.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

*I made the first post in the IC thread*

I made the first post in the IC thread.  I'm not really expecting people to be ready to post yet.  The characters havn't been posted yet.  But I wanted to give you something to think about.  

Feel free to start making posts in the IC thread once your character has been posted in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, I guess it's time to finish the character sheet then. Hope I'll manage to do that today. 

DONE

Only the family tree (and some names) is still missing now... let me know what you think!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Only the family tree (and some names) is still missing now... let me know what you think!




Very cool character and background story.  I bought the Complete Arcane book just to look at the Warlock class.  Very neat class.


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2005)

Is a Scribe acceptable form of employment in the Hommelet, or is it too small of a town?

And how detailed do you want the relatives in the family tree to be? Is a name and form of employment / other achievements enough? If Elves have to go back 1000 years, there's going to be over 60 relatives (twenty or so still alive), *if* I stop adding great-grandparents' (and up) brothers and sisters.

Also, I really don't have much knowledge about Greyhawk geography. I don't really know any Elven lands, or which side of the world the Hommelet is.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

The nearest elven country is Celene, which is very close.  Hommlet is near Verbobonc (human city), the Kron Hills (various gnome communities), and Enstad, capital of the Fey Kingdom of Celene, ruled by Her Fey Majesty, Queen Yolande, Perfect Flower of Celene and Lady Rhalta of All Elvenkind.  Celene is the primary home of the Gray Elves of Flanaess.  

If you want, your elf can be a Gray Elf, all the usual elven stats plus an additional +2 to int and -2 to str.  Most elves in Celene are Gray Elves.

Relatives in the family tree can be as detailed as you like.  And, Elves wouldn't necessarily have 60 people in the family tree.  Think small families for Gray Elves, one child usually, and elven childbearing age would be when the adult is 150-250 years old.  I was really only thinking three or four generations back.  

Culturally speaking, the Gray Elves have the longest civilization in the Flanaess and are arrogant of the newer races (even when they try not to be arrogant).  Think somewhere in between Lolthlorien and Rivendell, and you have a fair approximation of Celene.

A scribe would be fine.  Although, that would mean working for Lord Burne and Lord Rufus, as they are the only people in town who have the wealth or need for a scribe.

Hommlet is southwest of Greyhawk.  South of Veluna and South of Furyondy.  North of Celene.  East of the Lortmil Mountains.


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2005)

> If you want, your elf can be a Gray Elf, all the usual elven stats plus an additional +2 to int and -2 to str. Most elves in Celene are Gray Elves.




I was thinking about that, and actually forgot to ask about it. I'm changing to Gray Elf then. That strength penalty just hurts...



> Relatives in the family tree can be as detailed as you like. And, Elves wouldn't necessarily have 60 people in the family tree. Think small families for Gray Elves, one child usually, and elven childbearing age would be when the adult is 150-250 years old. I was really only thinking three or four generations back.




I assumed an average of 200 years between generations. That would mean about 5 generations, but from great-great-grandparents the amount of relatives starts to get ridiculous. And I actually did use mostly one child.



> A scribe would be fine. Although, that would mean working for Lord Burne and Lord Rufus, as they are the only people in town who have the wealth or need for a scribe.




Now that wouldn't be a bad thing really. 

Thanks for the setting info. Much easier to do background now...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> That strength penalty just hurts...




Yep, carrying capacity isn't really the biggest. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

As for the family tree, I'll probably not branch out too far and just list some parts as number of brothers, sisters, sons & daughters.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, carrying capacity isn't really the biggest.




That's the problem with Wizards. Until you get Hevard's Handy Haversack or Bag of Holding, you're pretty far from the regal "I have the powah, thou shalt fear me!" -look when you're dragging around that backpack in medium or heavy load... 

Or a horse, but I've never really seen an adventure where it's really possible to bring them with you.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

One other comment on Celene.  Celene has been relatively isolationist for the last few years and did not participate in the "Greyhawk wars."  A result has been that Celene is somewhat less popular with the countries that did participate in the wars (i.e. Furyondy, Veluna, Gran March, Keoland, etc.).

However, none of that would affect Hommlet.  Hommlet is too small and too close to Celene to pay attention to "Great Matters of State".  But if you traveled to another country it might be remarked upon.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

that's fine.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> As for the family tree, I'll probably not branch out too far and just list some parts as number of brothers, sisters, sons & daughters.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the current year? The one listed in the LGG as current (591 CY)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, we'll use 591 CY (the LGG start date) as the current year.  Its early summer.  Equivalent of June 1st.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

*Paxus' Druid*

Nice character.  

Out of curiousity, is your halfling Druid part of the Old Faith religion?  The Old Faith is the ancestral faith of the Flan, and the people who have lived in Hommlet the longest tend to worship the Old Faith (includes Beory, Pelor, Ehlonna, and Obad-Hai).  Newer immigrants to Hommlet tend to worship St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd expect the Old Faith.  Once I get my background up, it'll be very much a family tradition sort of thing, so it makes more sense that it's the older, more established religion.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2005)

Don't forget to list the tricks the snake knows, like  "Perform", "attack", and so on.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Pyrex,
> ...
> p.s. nearly every dwarf has a tale of having lost a fabulous mine to a terrible monster.




Will do.  Draft of character will be posted in the RG sometime on Monday.  

Description/history probably won't be complete until at least the end of the week.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2005)

Got my character's stats and the bare bones of his history up.

Noticed a couple of mistakes on your char, Paxus. Namely, Belaver should have a d8 for hit dice, not a d6, and +2 armor is listed under Armor Class, but leather armor isn't listed under equipment. Then there's also Profession and Sense Motive being listed as +1 and +0 when they should be +4 and +3, respectively (both are Wis skills).


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Dalamar -- I made my comments about your character's back history in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2005)

It's probably better to keep the talk here in general. Having all sorts of posts and replies between the character sheets could make it a little less easy to find what you need. I mean, you need the thread the most as DM to look at the character sheets. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

Heavy Shield:  7gp

Leather Armor:  25gp

Spending the entirety of your meager allotment of 2sp/lvl on cross-class skills because the Fighter class skill list is pathetically narrow:  Priceless.

There are some things GP's can't buy.  For everything else there's FighterCard.

---

It's just sad when I'm pondering starting as Expert and then multiclassing to Ftr.

Oh, wait, if I start w/ Rogue instead...


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, I agree.  Keeping talk in the OOC thread is better than the RG thread.  I plan on changing my comments post in the Rogues Gallery thread into a NPC stats post.  



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> It's probably better to keep the talk here in general. Having all sorts of posts and replies between the character sheets could make it a little less easy to find what you need. I mean, you need the thread the most as DM to look at the character sheets.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Try playing a Dwarf Paladin/Dwarven Defender with 1 skill point per level sometime.  And craft isn't useless, it can get you a job. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Spending the entirety of your meager allotment of 2sp/lvl on cross-class skills because the Fighter class skill list is pathetically narrow:  Priceless.




By the way, the WOTC Races of Stone book has a cool rule for Dwarven Fighters.  Its called substitution levels.  At First, Second, and Eighth level, your dwarf gets a d12 for hit points instead of a d10.  And instead of picking a fighter bonus feat for those three levels, you get special dwarven bonus feat equivalent.

1st level: Axe Focus: +1 to hit with all axes.  Counts as weapon focus for qualifying for follow on feats (weapon specialization, etc.).  Does NOT stack with weapon focus.  Essentially you have the equivalent of Weapon Focus with every axe-related weapon.

2nd level: Racial Foes: +2 damage vs. orcs, goblinoids, and giants.

8th level: Heavy Armor Expertise: +1 bonus to AC while wearing heavy armor.

The rest of your levels and benefits are the same as normal for the fighter class.

Pretty cool rule.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2005)

Yep, those substitutions make some combinations a little more unique. 

And you never have enough skill points... even as a ranger or rogue. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

That is pretty nifty.  Definately have to consider that.

I'm still waffling between starting as Rog1 or Ftr1.

1 point of BAB, half a bonus feat  & 4hp seems a pretty good trade for 30 more skill ranks...

(it's only 24 skill _points_ but given that my Ftr build is investing 12 points into 6 ranks of CC skills...)

Only problem with Rog is it makes a really bad Ftr at level 1...


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Its actually 6 hit points at first level (since you get a d12 instead of a d10), but far more importantly, that +1 of BAB comes in very handy.  BAB impacts when you get extra attacks, when you qualify for various feats, and, of course, every attack roll you make.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> 1 point of BAB, half a bonus feat  & 4hp seems a pretty good trade for 30 more skill ranks...


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Dalamar--

Let's say your Parents live in the Duchy of Urnst in the town of Seltaren.  Make up whatever name you want for them.  Let's assume they sent your character to school in the City of Greyhawk, you were kicked out for stealing magic, and you chose not to go home and you left Greyhawk and are now in Hommlet.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, it's only 6hp if I take the substitution level as my splat-rule. 

The BAB is definately valueable, as is starting with the assorted proficiencies at first instead of waiting until 2nd.

However, 30 skill ranks goes a long way toward producing a competent well-rounded character.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2005)

Ranger / Fighter

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

That's not a bad thought either.

But despite my annoyance with lousy skill selections I think I'm going to stick with Ftr and use the Racial Sub levels.


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2005)

Paxus-- I think your Snake can have four tricks.

Pyrex-- I think your Dwarf still has two extra skill points.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2005)

Huh, apparently I can't count.  Yep, two points left.  
Will be fixed momentarily.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2005)

So where does your dwarven merchant want to work?

Complete list of Businesses in Hommlet include:
The Welcome Wench (Reputable Inn)
Telna's Kitchen (Less Reputable Inn)
Terrigan's (Least Reputable Inn)
Old Trading Post
Brewery
Asherm's Earthenware
Leatherworker
Milk Market
Mill
Potter
Potions and Elixirs
Papa's Bakery
Stonemason
Sage
Scrollmaker
Smithy
Weavers
Tailors
Teamsters
Stables
Woodcutter
Wheel and Wainwright
Lords Burne and Rufus (not really a business, but they buy lots of stuff)


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 15, 2005)

The Smithy is a little _too_ typically dwarvish.

Lets go with the Stonemason.  The dwarven bonus to appraise will come in handy.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree.  Keeping talk in the OOC thread is better than the RG thread.  I plan on changing my comments post in the Rogues Gallery thread into a NPC stats post.



*kicks self for going straight to the RG thread to make a post after a connection black-out instead of checking the OoC thead* I guess that post ends up being my inevitable second character 

Anyhow, I think I'll cook up the history sometime today.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2005)

Gister Noshim is of Flan background and worships the Old Faith.  He has lived in Hommlet for over twenty years.  He owns the stonemasonry and grew wealthy building the fortress for the Lords Burne and Rufus.  He has over a dozen people working for him in his business.  One of his assistant masons is a dwarf named Tragge Liftsilver, who drinks a little too much and has made vague innuendos to knowing something about a secret passage (but no details) while drunk.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> The Smithy is a little _too_ typically dwarvish.
> 
> Lets go with the Stonemason.  The dwarven bonus to appraise will come in handy.






Thanee-- For Lenya, I would like to know the name of the ancestor that made the deal with the Demon and I would like a list of all of the surviving descendents that received the magical inheritance.  I would also like to know whether Lenya has had any contact with her family since she left the other Rhennee.  Finally, I would like to know if she was particularly close to any of her family members, even if she is no longer in contact.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok. Most of that (like naming all the important persons), I was going to do, anyways. 

But I don't know when I will have that finished... a few days, probably.

I can answer you most of it here, tho.



> Thanee-- For Lenya, I would like to know the name of the ancestor that made the deal with the Demon...




I will call her Martha.



> ...and I would like a list of all of the surviving descendents that received the magical inheritance.




All female descendants inherited "the gift", tho not all became Warlocks (that's a rather rare thing), most just had a special knack for sorcery.



> I would also like to know whether Lenya has had any contact with her family since she left the other Rhennee.




No. Having no post office, phone or internet makes this a bit difficult. 

She plans to go back eventually, of course.



> Finally, I would like to know if she was particularly close to any of her family members, even if she is no longer in contact.




Certainly, the family as a whole has a very close relationship, as normal for Rhennee.

Especially close, she was/is to her grandmother and her younger brother (she also has an older sister).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh, if people want to make up second characters before their first character is retired or deceased, that's fine with me.  You just don't get to roleplay the second character until the first character is retired or deceased.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> I guess that post ends up being my inevitable second character


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> You just don't get to roleplay the second character until the first character is retired or deceased.



Nah, I'm hoping that Kerwyn survives till the bitter end, even though I heard a couple of days back that the adventure is meant for 4th level characters by default and is a bit of a meatgrinder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2005)

Endur, I have my character, Craven Proudheart, up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I still have to finish his family tree, but I think the rest is done.


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2005)

Very cool.  Cursed and all.  Nice family tree.

With regards to the curse, do you want to have game mechanics for the curse or leave it a mystery?



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Endur, I have my character, Craven Proudheart, up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I still have to finish his family tree, but I think the rest is done.


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2005)

*IC Posting Begins Friday*

Posting in the IC Thread begins Friday.

Everyone who has a background up (even if incomplete) can post.

Everyone who has a complete background and family tree can cast spells, use supernatural abilities, and attack in combat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2005)

Mostly I have the curse as a psychological thing, but I would like to keep it secret for the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey cool, I can still use my spell-like abilities then! 
Too bad, that the only one I have is an attack... 

Okies, will see, that I get everything finished until then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2005)

At this point it's unlikely to be *done* but I will have *something* posted on Friday.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2005)

*IC Posting has Begun*

IC Posting has Begun

Everyone who has a background up (even if incomplete) can post.

Everyone who has a complete background and family tree can cast spells, use supernatural abilities, and attack in combat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, I think my background and family tree is complete finally...


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2005)

FYI ... for family trees, its ok to say "unknown" for parts where your character does not who the ancesters are.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 20, 2005)

Those trees can grow rather big, too... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been able to post my background yet.  Work has entailed many extra hours this week.

I should be able to post tomorrow though.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyrex -- Three names for your family tree
Rerrid Hammersong -- Uncle
Rerrids children: 
Thandain Deeperdark -- female cousin
Tunraug Urkart -- male cousin


Dalamar --
One of your uncles is named Eeridik, reputed to be a Sorceror

Paxus--
Joman Dart, a halfling, runs the Old Trading Post.  Joman is probably somewhere in your family tree.  Another halfling, Questin Himmble, has pestered every halfling in town regarding their parentage.  Questin was abandoned at birth and grew up in the wild and has no idea who he is related to.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok.  I"ll make sure to work them in.

It's not done yet, but I have a description and part of my background posted.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2005)

Xael -- There are some nice Racial Substitution levels for Elves in the Races of the Wild book, in particular, a nice substitution benefit for first level Elven wizards.

Elf Wizard: can "specialize" as generalist - one extra free spell per level, and one extra spell slot of the highest level. Can double the familiar skill bonus (move silently for cat) in exchange for deliver touch and speak with other animals, and has a different set of bonus feats on level 5 (archery related)


----------



## Xael (Feb 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Xael -- There are some nice Racial Substitution levels for Elves in the Races of the Wild book, in particular, a nice substitution benefit for first level Elven wizards.
> 
> Elf Wizard: can "specialize" as generalist - one extra free spell per level, and one extra spell slot of the highest level. Can double the familiar skill bonus (move silently for cat) in exchange for deliver touch and speak with other animals, and has a different set of bonus feats on level 5 (archery related)




Does the wizard actually _lose_ anything? I seriously can't see those two familiar abilities as too costly price for those bonuses. And are the bonus feats different just on level 5 or at levels 10, 15 etc. also?


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a question to which I don't know the answer.  I'm several states away from my Races of the Wild book-- does anybody know the answer?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Does the wizard actually _lose_ anything? I seriously can't see those two familiar abilities as too costly price for those bonuses. And are the bonus feats different just on level 5 or at levels 10, 15 etc. also?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2005)

I really need much longer for that family tree than expected (mostly because spending so much time on other stuff, of course ). Still working on it, tho, and it will be finished eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2005)

There was a discussion about this in another thread the other day.  One of the authors from RotW chimed in on the WotC boards stating that he had never actually seen an Elf Wizard in any of his games and didn't think a little bit of a power bump for that combo was out of line.

As I understand it, each time a substitution level becomes available you can choose whether or not to take it, so you aren't "locked in" if you take the 1st substitution level.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2005)

*Infinitus*

Thanee-- Lenya's Daemonic ancestor was named Infinitus.  A demon of power, cunning, and rage.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2005)

*Elven Wizard Substitution levels*

Elven Wizard Substitution levels

1st level: Instead of specialization, gain an extra spell learned at each level.  One extra prepared spell of your highest level.  i.e. Not quite as good as specialization, but you don't have the opposition school problem.  

3rd level: Familiar grants double bonus (i.e. if Toad get +6 hit points, etc.), but lose familiar command ability and lose familiar deliver spell capability.

5th level: Archery feat from PHB (pick one) instead of metamagic feat.


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, the first substitution level has absolutely no drawbacks, and provides a hefty bonus, so I really can't see any reason not to take it. The others don't interest me as much, but if I don't have to take them all if I take the first one, then that's not a problem. Does the extra spell known apply at first level?



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> There was a discussion about this in another thread the other day. One of the authors from RotW chimed in on the WotC boards stating that he had never actually seen an Elf Wizard in any of his games and didn't think a little bit of a power bump for that combo was out of line.




Funny thing is, I'm playing 4 elven wizards here at the boards at the moment. And most of my characters are elven wizards. :\


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well, the first substitution level has absolutely no drawbacks, and provides a hefty bonus, so I really can't see any reason not to take it.




Well, there actually is a cost (in this game at least). You can only have one "rule piece" from outside the core rules. So it's an opportunity cost for picking up that instead of something else. And there's a whole lot of nice stuff (PrC, feats, spells, etc) out there for wizards.

(Unless the substitution levels do not count towards that limit, of course. )



> Funny thing is, I'm playing 4 elven wizards here at the boards at the moment. And most of my characters are elven wizards. :\




So you like playing elven wizards... nothing wrong there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, the extra spell known applies to first level.  And the other levels are optional.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Well, the first substitution level has absolutely no drawbacks, and provides a hefty bonus, so I really can't see any reason not to take it. The others don't interest me as much, but if I don't have to take them all if I take the first one, then that's not a problem. Does the extra spell known apply at first level?


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2005)

Btw, Elmo's superhuman 57 point point-buy equilavent stats are... distracting.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2005)

Gary Gygax rolled the Dice on Elmo.

Wait until you meet some of the other characters Gary rolled up.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Btw, Elmo's superhuman 57 point point-buy equilavent stats are... distracting.




Of course, you'll need to start posting to meet some of those characters.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry for my recent absence, hope I'm not holding things up. I'm highly preoccupied currently and will remain so until the end of the month, so please don't wait for me, I'll catch up in April. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Mar 16, 2005)

Nope, you are not holding things up.  I know that both you and Isida are busy until April.  And I suspect some others may have spring/Easter break issues.

I'm pretty much a laid back gm at this point.  I react to others posts.  

If you take a while to post, that's ok.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2005)

Sooo... if the rest is willing to get back on track, I am now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2005)

On the trail once more


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey! Glad I chose to check this thread again, havn't seen the new posts yet. 

Now all we need is to wake up the rest. 

Edit: And I still need to finish that family tree... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> On the trail once more




This would be really a shame, if we would have to stop at this point... we havn't even really started yet.

Any ideas?

I think it's obvious enough, that it doesn't work this way, maybe we should cast a new group together, with those still willing to play and some new players, and then work them in and proceed?

How does that sound?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Apr 21, 2005)

Ack. I'm sorry, I've been a bit busy with exams (and will be until next tuesday). I'm still around though, and I know Dalamar is still here too.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, good luck with your exams! 

If we could get back (or rather into) a more regular posting schedule (after your exams ), that would be great. Hope Endur hasn't lost all "faith" by now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2005)

I've lost faith in my ability to finish that history and family tree.

Somebody needs to come over and make me do them at gunpoint. 

Maybe next week... (wonder why I have a feeling of deja vu...?)


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, I think Xael lives the closest.


----------



## Xael (Apr 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, I think Xael lives the closest.




Aye.

*Click*


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> [M]aybe we should cast a new group together, with those still willing to play and some new players, and then work them in and proceed?



If you're looking for new players . . . or old ones . . . I'm interested. Some of the best times I've had on these boards were when I was with ya'll.


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2005)

Seonaid -- you are in.  Make a character.  Instructions above in this thread.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

Sweet. Character coming up.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

*Toriah*

Class & Level: Rogue 1
Race: Half-elf
Alignment: CN
Deity: Olidammara
Size: M
Age: 23
Gender: M
Height: 5'3"
Weight: around 135#
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dark
Skin: Tanner than usual for a half-elf

Str: 12 (+1) (4 pts.)
Dex: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Con: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Int: 9 (-1) (1 pt.)
Wis: 11 (+0) (3 pts.)
Cha: 13 (+2) (5 pts.)

HP: 8 (HD: 1d6+2)
Speed: 30'
AC: 10 base + 2 armor + 2 Dex = 14 (Touch: 12; Flat: 12)
BAB: +0
Grapple: 0 BAB + 1 Str = +1
Initiative: +2
Fort: 0 base + 2 Con = +2
Ref: 2 base + 2 Dex = +4
Will: 0 base + 0 Wis = +0

Melee: Rapier, +1 attack (Str), 1d6 + 1 Str damage, 18-20/x2, piercing
Ranged: Light xbow, +2 attack (Dex), 1d8 damage, 19-20/x2, piercing, 80' range increment

Feat: Dodge
Abilities: Immune to _sleep_, +2 saving v. enchantments, low-light vision, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Languages: Common, Elven
Light load: up to 43#
Medium: 44 through 86
Heavy: 87 through 130

Skills
Gather Information: 4 ranks + 2 racial + 2 ability = +8
Hide: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Knowledge (local): 1 rank - 1 ability = +0
Listen: 4 ranks + 1 racial + 0 ability = +5
Move Silently: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Open Lock: 1 rank + 2 ability = +3
Perform (dance): 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Profession (stablehand): 1 rank + 0 ability = +1
Search: 0 ranks + 1 racial - 1 ability = +0
Sleight of Hand: 1 rank + 2 ability = +3
Spot: 0 ranks + 1 racial + 0 ability = +1
Tumble: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6

Equipment
Traveler's outfit....................0gp...0#
Entertainer's outfit................3gp...4#
Leather armor.....................10gp...15#
Rapier................................20gp...2#
Xbow, light.........................35gp...4#
Bolts (10)............................1gp...1#
Backpack.............................2gp...2#
Bedroll.................................1sp...5#
Blanket, winter......................5sp...3#
Flint & steel..........................1gp...0#
Mirror, small steel.................10gp...0.5#
Rope, silk (50').....................10gp...5#
Waterskin............................1gp...4#
Coins...................................6gp, 4sp
TOTALS............................100gp...45.5# (medium load)

Background
Toriah had lived in Verbobonc until a few years ago. His mother was a Rhenne and his father was a half-elven man she met in the town. The two settled in long enough for Toriah to grow up a bit, but in his thirteenth year they left, following the call of the river and further adventure. He never saw them again, though he listened to every bit of gossip that came in. Some days he wished they were dead, upset for leaving him, and some days he hoped they were out there still, amassing their fortunes. He has pretty much given up hope that they are going to return to him, but that possibility has crossed his mind once or twice.

When they left him, he had a decent education and the attractiveness of a half-elf in a mostly human town. However, restless and angry after his parents' departure, he dropped their surname and took to petty thievery. His parents had left him a small inheritance with a neighbor, who was to hold it until he came of age. He spent several weeks with the neighbor, until the disillusionment of being abandoned by his parents drove him into the streets, where he commenced his petty larceny. A minor figure in the local Thieves' Guild took Toriah in and taught him a few basic skills. After some time scraping by and paying dues to the Guild, Toriah struck out on his own, leaving the Guild with no hard feelings between them.

He spent a few years on his own, cheating and swindling the upright citizens of Verbobonc until he received an unsigned message from a friend in the Guild. Leave town, it read. You've well and truly done it now, and you've seriously annoyed Someone Important. I don't know who or how. Insider in the constabulary told me you should have a week, but I wouldn't outstay my welcome if I were you. Toriah was not alarmed, having been in tight places with the law before, but he was smart enough to heed the anonymous message. He returned to the neighbor, who was shocked to see him, having resigned himself to watching the boy--now a man--remain a criminal for the rest of his days. Toriah thanked him for his care and his concern, received what was left of the inheritance (some of it having been used already, for Toriah's care while living with the neighbor, who had been scrupulously good about keeping it), gathered up what belongings he had, buying what he thought he might need, and after three days of preparation, set off from Verbobonc.

He arrived in the small town of Hommlet, secure in the knowledge that he would not be pursued. He thought he knew which "Someone" was chasing him, and if his thoughts proved correct, that "Someone" wouldn't venture outside of his comfortable town to find a minor thief. Upon arriving in Hommlet, Toriah realized that he did not have the skill or means to support himself through the less-than-legal means he was used to, particularly since the town was so much smaller than Verbobonc. He hired on with The Welcome Wench and Terrigan's and finally settled on Telna's Kitchen, working as a general laborer. A few months after he started, he approached the owner with a proposition: he would take one night off a week from laboring to dance inside for the customers. The owner looked Toriah up and down, laughed to himself, and agreed. Since then, Toriah has spent a night or two every week entertaining--fairly successfully--at Telna's. He retained the grace of his mother's Rhenne heritage and in some ways, this dancing connects him with her.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

*Toriah's family tree*

Toriah doesn't know much about his family. The information below is based on what he knew when his parents left him (10 years ago). It's possible they have all passed on, or have all had multiple children and marriages. As far as he knows, he has no siblings.

Mother: Lanya (Rhenne)
Mother's parents: Allena & Derrick (Rhenne)
Mother's siblings: 2 brothers, 1 sister (Rhenne)

Father: Ivellian (half-elven, ancestry uncertain)
Father's parents: 1 full-blood elf, 1 human of uncertain ancestry
Father's siblings: Rhiannon (older sister) (half-elven, ancestry uncertain)


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2005)

You can assume that Toriah knows the other PCs and was at the table in the Tavern, just rather quiet and didn't say much.  

Also, there is a rogues gallery thread for posting characters.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

Finally have Lenya's Family Tree done. 

Let me know, if you think something is missing or doesn't fit well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanee-- How do you create the combat maps for your game?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2005)

With a Java Script. HERE

Do you have some scripting/programming experience? Then it's really completely easy to use.

You also need some webspace to load all the files up (gladly one player in my game had given me an account on his site for this ).

The explanations given above (where the original is linked) are not exactly exhausting, but if you generally know how to use something like that, then I can also give you some directions.

Some experience with a photoshop-like paint program also help to make the graphic tiles. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2005)

Manual (well, if you can call it that) is only written in german, but there's not much to explain, if you have a general idea about the whole thing. 

map.js is the most important file, just take a look at this file: CLICK and see, whether you can make any sense out of it (it's a pretty simple map from my game CLICK).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry about not having posted recently, somehow I stopped getting Thread Update mails on my subscribed threads again.    

I'll post IC tomorrow morning (or later this evening if I get a chance to log in).

Sorry again for holding things up.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2005)

Just looked into the Rogue's Gallery and noticed two small errors:

Paxus: Hit Points should be 1d8 (8).
Isida: Weapon Damage should be +2 from Str not +1.



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2005)

> He hangs on just long enough to say, "My treasure." one last time before dying.



 Is it just me, or should this be said with a hissing voice and prolonged S?


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

errr,  "My precioussss"


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2005)

Yes, I know the word is a bit different, but still. I had a nice "Ooh, Gollum!" feeling when he said "my treasure" before he got eaten. There's just one too many of us to match the number of the Fellowship + Gollum, you know (I had to check that).

Edit: Now we just need a chance for one of the characters to block a door way and say "You... shall not... pass!"


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Hey Endur, have you taken a look at my answer to your map question above?

I suppose you don't like the complexity there, right?
Sorry, it's probably not completely easy and straightforward to use. 

There are also a few free map makers (Dungeon Crafter is one of the better ones out there), maybe something like that would work better for you?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

Yes, I did look at your answer.

And yes, it looks like a bit much too complexity for my life right now.

I'm still thinking about the mapping issue.  Not in a hurry though, we have plenty of time.  I have lots of maps in jpg/gif format, I just have to edit them in photo shop, etc. to only show what I want.

I thought your map approach was very cool, though, with the ability to place characters on the map.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey Endur, have you taken a look at my answer to your map question above?
> 
> I suppose you don't like the complexity there, right?
> Sorry, it's probably not completely easy and straightforward to use.
> ...


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

One blocked doorway coming up.

And, honestly, Nierethi isn't based on Gollum.  There really is a greedy gnome NPC in the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil module.  And Nierethi's death was random, 50-50 chance of the Frog going after Nierethi or Belaver (the Frog could only swallow size small or smaller targets).


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2005)

Well, he was cool nonetheless.


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

*Level Up!*

Everyone is Level 2 now.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

Nice! 

Just checking about hit points...



> Levels after 1st level will be 1/2 maximum hit points on each dice.




You mean d4=2, d6=3, and so on?

You are aware, that this is below the average? 

DMG has the *exact average* method, where you alternate between rounding up and down.

Or just round up on all levels, i.e. d4=3, d6=4, etc.

Just makes characters a bit more survivable, which can't be a bad thing. 

Just a thought.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You mean d4=2, d6=3, and so on?
> 
> You are aware, that this is below the average?




Yes, d4 =2.  This works out to be pretty close to average because of the level 1= maximum hit points.  

I never liked rounding up: it gives 75% hit points to wizards and 58% hit points to barbarians. 

Hey don't forget this is the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Death is supposed to be relatively common.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

> I never liked rounding up: it gives 75% hit points to wizards and 58% hit points to barbarians.




True enough, but the poor wizards also need it the most. Hey, I have a d6 at least! 



> Hey don't forget this is the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Death is supposed to be relatively common.




That's why I was asking... 

p.198 DMG is the 'official' fixed method, BTW, which is what I meant up there.

Anyways... character sheet updated. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Everyone is Level 2 now.




That was fast.  Lylamwyn updated.


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> That was fast.




You had enough exp to go up a level 
EL 1+: Several negotiation encounters in the Welcome Wench and Hommlet
EL 1: Successfully leaving Hommlet
EL 3: Giant Frog encounter (x2 exp for difficulty in water and darkness)
EL 1: Avoiding the temptation to open the Gnome's backpack
EL 1: Healing Old Del
EL 2: Scouting the Moathouse


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2005)

Kerwyn up to 2nd level, now ready start stealing _mage armors_ et al.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

Speaking of trail rations. I was assuming, that Lenya has free food and lodging in the Welcome Wench, and that she could just get some food for the journey from there. So, I didn't really bother with rations and such. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Okiday, Craven is updated.


----------



## Endur (May 4, 2005)

"See the Unseen" is definitely one of the cooler abilities available to a 1st level Warlock.  That and the unlimited Blasts are key differentiators that the Wizard doesn't have.

Of course, at first level you usually aren't facing ethereal and invisible enemies, so you usually don't have a need for "see the unseen" until higher level when wizards can take the corresponding see invisible spell.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2005)

Yep, right now the darkvision part is more important. 

And even though, there are incredibly few invocations to choose from, it's a rather tough choice.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

Do you think there is an obvious visual effect of the Invocation "See the Unseen" during the 24 hour duration?

Like do your eyes glow?

Or is there just an effect when you cast the Invocation?

I think See the Unseen is the most useful of the least invocations from the perspective of really changing the situation.  Beguiling Influence is nice if you like Diplomacy.  Dark One's Own Luck is useful for survival purposes.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

And there you have named all the least invocations, I'll probably end up with eventually. 

Hmm... I thought it makes sense, that there is some visual aspect during the actual invocation of the power, but not really during the duration, that's why I described it that way.

I only know of a single (compareable) spell, which has a continuous visual effect, that is _Arcane Sight_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Raner has been updated to L2.


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

Don't forget that Raner had the option of taking another dwarven substitution level at 2nd level.  Giving him another d12 hp level plus the Racial Foes bonus.  

2nd level: Racial Foes: +2 damage vs. orcs, goblinoids, and giants.


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2005)

Aii, you all move quickly! Sorry for delays. I can't post during the day, as the boards don't function properly at work (something to do with the way they're coded interferes with the system we use).


----------



## Endur (May 5, 2005)

As GM, my general plan is one major post from the GM each day.  Any additional posts are just informational.  In combat, my general plan is one round a day.  That way, assuming you have access to the internet at some point during the day, you will have the chance to respond before I make another major post.  I want everyone to have the opportunity to participate.  

So, for instance, examining posts, the post at midnight last night where the party encounters Del was a "Major post".  The post at 8pm today where the party is standing at the entrance to the Moathouse is another "Major post".  Everything else were just informational posts.  

Also, its perfectly ok to make multiple responses in a post to things that happened sequentially.  i.e. one response "no thank you, I don't want breakfast" another response "I help dig the grave" third response "I look for tracks"

(It took less than three months for the party to make it through character creation and out of the obligatory tavern into the obligatory dungeon!  Speed Record for PBP games!)

Note that for combat round posts, I tend to make a post for Round 1, and then slowly edit and fill out that post as people tell me what their actions are.  the same thing for rounds 2 and so forth.

If Dalamar's character was going to encounter something bad on his scouting mission and there was going to be combat, I would have delayed the combat until everyone had had a chance to comment on whether they were going with him or not.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> As GM, my general plan is one major post from the GM each day.




That would be cool. 

Even if here and there a few days will certainly pass, if we can manage to have like 3-5 posts a week on average, we'll actually get somewhere! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Raner had the option of taking another dwarven substitution level at 2nd level.  Giving him another d12 hp level plus the Racial Foes bonus.
> 
> 2nd level: Racial Foes: +2 damage vs. orcs, goblinoids, and giants.




*Ponders picking up Races of Stone*

For some reason I was thinking the next subst-level came later.

But an extra HP and Racial Foes sounds like a fair trade for a Ftr bonus feat.  I'll update to the subst level.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> As GM, my general plan is one major post from the GM each day.




Just as an FYI to everyone; I should be able to post at least 1/day during the week, but I'll very rarely be able to post on Saturdays, and only occasionally on Sundays.

(It's not that I don't have net access at home, just that I'm not home much on the weekends... )


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *Ponders picking up Races of Stone*




The races books aren't bad, if you like specific options like that, and there are some neat race-specific feats/PrC in there, too, along with a good and detailed description of the various races.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, right now the darkvision part is more important.




...and there it is already useful. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (May 8, 2005)

Toriah leveled, finally. Let's hope he survives this encounter to enjoy his new level.


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2005)

Of course Kerwyn gets to really reap the benefits from his huge Init modifier... and then can't see a thing. He is _so_ going to have Lylamwyn make him some goggles with darkvision (forget the name of the item) at some later point. Or at least an _everburning torch_ he can tuck in his belt.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

Oh... If Kerwyn uses Steal spell effect on Lenya to reap the benefits of her See the Unseen, could she just activate it again to enjoy the benefits herself too?


----------



## Endur (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget that Craven is carrying a stack of torches and lanterns (or whatever he bought from the Old Trading Post).  Granted, someone has to light them and hold them forth to make the darkness go away.

>Oh... If Kerwyn uses Steal spell effect on Lenya to reap the benefits of her See the >Unseen, could she just activate it again to enjoy the benefits herself too?

Sadly, Kerwyn has to wait to level 6 to borrow See the Unseen from Lenya.  See the Unseen is a level 2 spell-like ability, so under Kerwyn's Steal Spell like ability power, he'd have to be level 6.

Once Kerwyn is level 6, though, both Lenya and Kerwyn could enjoy the benefits of this power all day long, according to my current interpretation of the rules.

(Note the GM has to think about this interpretation of the rules a bit, as the Steal Spell Like Ability power is looking rather powerful, if you can piggy back on Lenya's powers).

Steal Spell Effect won't help Kerwyn, since Lenya's power is "personal".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

Hopefully Craven would have put most of the torches in his backpack and been just carrying a lantern.  But I guarentee he would have put the torch down when the dragon popped up.  So he's fighting mostly in the dark.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

Ah, forgot the personal limitation. That's what I get for posting at 2AM without first taking a look at the ability itself. 

Too bad that Steal Spell-like ability can't be used to convert the energy to a spellthief's own spells, Kerwyn'd have an endless supply of _invisibility_ as soon as he got it


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

Heh. Warlock + Spellthief seems to be good enough as is, if you can use the 24h buffs later (of which I'll certainly end up with a few, though _See the Unseen_ is probably the most useful; _Dark One's Own Luck_ is also nice to have, of course, to push that abysmal Fort save to reasonable levels).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

You wouldn't want to pick up Walk Unseen just so I can steal if for scouting purposes, would you?


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

LOL

Well, we'll see... 

What every Spellthief needs: Leadership and a Warlock cohort! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2005)

Hmm... Now that _does_ sound like a nice idea.

Wonder if I have some other feats I need to pick before that, though... *goes plotting his feat selection*


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

@Xael:



> Grease is one of the spells Lylamwyn picked at level-up to a new spell slot, so if he can't use them yet before resting, he'll just cast Enlarge Person at Craven.




Yes, unfortunately, you need to rest normally before getting the new spell slots after leveling up, they are not immediately useable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Xael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh well, one giant Paladin coming right up...

EDIT: On a second though, I really wonder why I even asked about that, since I know I know it... :\

I blame caffeine.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

Heh. Yep, it's not the first wizard you play, I heard... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (May 13, 2005)

Is Kerwyn asking Toriah to attack the woman?


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

Heh. Just guess... that's why he only described the gestures. He doesn't talk, so your position is not given away. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 13, 2005)

Well, I guess technically we should be making Bluff and Spot checks for innuendo, but yeah, that's the gist of it.


----------



## Endur (May 13, 2005)

I thought the plan was that the two rogues would flank and sneak attack the woman while the dwarf holds off the two gnolls.


----------



## Pyrex (May 13, 2005)

That was my understanding of Kerwyn's plan.

Raner just doesn't see a good reason to pick a fight with armed, aware individuals when the rest of the party isn't much further away than around the corner.

The gnolls are not sufficiently trivial opponents that Raner feels he can take two of them by himself, especially when he's already wounded.  The odds of winning the fight with no significant injuries/deaths on our side go way up if we round up anyone else first.

Raner's seen two people die in the last 24 hours.  He's not anxious to join them. 

(What?  A PC with a resonable sense of self-preservation?  I'm not sure that's ever happened before... )


----------



## Endur (May 13, 2005)

Raner is probably acting like the prudent business person he is.  

Kerwyn is a rogue, so he probably figures that if only two people split the loot, there is more for each of the two (assuming 1 pc dies in a 3 on 3 fight).


----------



## Seonaid (May 14, 2005)

Wow, that was more of a response than I'd hoped! 

Edit: and pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2005)

Well, a crossbow shot right away would be a more approriate approach, since we (Kerwyn's idea, my scepticism says she's a high-level cleric with a good Con with a plate-mail under those robes) can take out one cultist in a flurry, and then focus on getting the gnolls.

Kerwyn isn't exactly the one with lots of common sense. See, he's remained unscathed so far, and he managed to fool master wizards for a while, so he's got a bit too much confidence. At least he didn't just walk in and challenge them to a game of poker like he first thought


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2005)

errr, I should point out now that it wasn't a 3 on 3 fight.  It was a 3 on 10 fight where the other seven were hidden.  

You did the wise thing.  If you attacked, all three of you would have been wiped out.


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2005)

*Racial Bonus vs. Template of Target*

FYI-- I apply Racial bonus modifiers even if the underlying creature has had a template applied.

So bonuses against Ogres work against Ogres with a Skeleton Template, a Half-fiend Template, etc.


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2005)

Great, skeletons. Like Kerwyn wasn't bad at dealing damage before 

Oh well, at least he only needs to run faster than the dwarf


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2005)

FYI



> (8+5=13, hit for 7 damage)




I think to hit should only be +4 (+2 Dex, +1 BAB, +1 PBS), unless there's something else figured in.

But I guess a 12 is still good enough (good that Chat is paralyzed and there is no "in melee" penalty... no Precise Shot yet. ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Oops, I was applying ability focus as weapon focus.  Sorry.  Forgot that Ability Focus could modify your frightening blast DC.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

At the end of round 3, the three ghouls were destroyed and Gnaw is hiding in the torture chamber.

The party fighting the ghouls has heard the sounds of battle coming from the other room, where Raner is holding off the skeleton infantry while the two rogues fire their crossbows at the evil cultist.


----------



## Seonaid (May 15, 2005)

. . . and Toriah is one attack away from death. Help!


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

*Ghoul Fever*

I just realized that a 3.5 Paladin does not get immunity to disease until 3rd level.  So I rolled Craven's save when he was bitten.  He is not feeling the effects yet, but he has been infected with Ghoul Fever.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

*Fighting lots of bad guys at once*

Fighting lots of bad guys at once made it an EL8 encounter, so you did get lots of experience points for that combat.

6 CR 1/3 Skeletons
2 CR 1 Gnolls
3 CR 1 Ghouls
1 CR 2 Skeleton 
1 CR 2 Cultist
1 CR 3 Gnaw
total = EL 8

And since some of them got away, you might get to fight them again for more exp!


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2005)

EL 8? Yikes, no wonder we were so hard-pressed, an encounter of that level is supposed to drain most of our resources (spells, hp, etc).

Want one more level to actually start feeling safe from dying to a lucky shot. Not to mention the skill points and my Fort save becoming something else than a zero. And Lylamwyn getting 2nd level spells so we'll be a lot more safe.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

After the next encounter or two, you'll be third level.  Just depends on how high of an EL it is.


----------



## Xael (May 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> After the next encounter or two, you'll be third level.  Just depends on how high of an EL it is.




With luck, that means that our resident Paladin becomes immune to Ghould Fever before it starts affecting him...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I just realized that a 3.5 Paladin does not get immunity to disease until 3rd level.  So I rolled Craven's save when he was bitten.  He is not feeling the effects yet, but he has been infected with Ghoul Fever.



  Well, that's irksome...    

So... exactly how many XPs did we get?  I wanted to make sure I didn't miss a level-up or something.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2005)

Regarding the name, "Craven Proudheart", you mentioned that the name 'Craven' was selected by his Mother, but mentioned nothing about the origin of Proudheart.  Iis Proudheart the family name?  Is there a story behind Proudheart?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

Proudheart is a family name, bestowed seven generations before by a grateful noble.  Craven's many-times-great-grandfather was a squire in his service, and had just achieved his knighthood when the noble's cousin was kidnapped.  Many experienced knights went to rescue her, and were unsuccessful.  The young knight was eager to prove his worth, and proud of his abilities, and promised to deliver the noble's cousin to him.  Despite his youth, the noble agreed, for all others had failed, so what harm could come of the boy's attempt?

It took no less than three years for the young knight to track down the cousin's kidnapper.  Each time he thought about abandoning his quest, his pride would not let him, and his great love for his lord could not let him rest.  Eventually he did find the kidnapper, and dealt justice to him swiftly.  He took the lord's cousin home, and the lord bestowed upon him a family name to commemorate his deed.  Proudheart, Proud for the pride that refused to let him fail, and heart for the compassion and love that drove him ever onward.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> EL 8? Yikes, no wonder we were so hard-pressed, an encounter of that level is supposed to drain most of our resources (spells, hp, etc).




Yeah, I'm almost out of... ok, I shut up already! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Quite a bit happened.  I guess my actions where easy enough to predict. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 16, 2005)

I moved through the combat rounds pretty quickly once I realized two things: 1) actions were predictable and 2) some characters had very little they could do to affect the Ogre Skeleton.

My general feeling as a GM is that everyone should always have the opportunity to post and be enabled as much as possible to post.  So rather than spend a week or more on an eight round combat, I moved through it in a couple of days.


Isida-
Nice story about the background for Proudheart.  You might want to add it to the character sheet.  

Craven is going to hit level 3 soon.  He will no longer suffer the effects of Fear or Disease.  My question is how do you want to handle the acquisation of his new supernatural abilities?    One possibility is to continue on, with no noticable effect on Craven, other than that he is immune to those problems.  Another possibility is that Craven dreams while he is in a fevered sleep and an Ancestor visits and thanks him for his efforts and tells him of his new abilities.  Other possibilities as well.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Would be nice to use the current affliction to explain the soon-to-occur change. 

The aura of courage especially would also change him quite a bit. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Isida-
> Nice story about the background for Proudheart.  You might want to add it to the character sheet.
> 
> Craven is going to hit level 3 soon.  He will no longer suffer the effects of Fear or Disease.  My question is how do you want to handle the acquisation of his new supernatural abilities?    One possibility is to continue on, with no noticable effect on Craven, other than that he is immune to those problems.  Another possibility is that Craven dreams while he is in a fevered sleep and an Ancestor visits and thanks him for his efforts and tells him of his new abilities.  Other possibilities as well.



  I like the idea of a dream from one of his ancestors.  Though he may find himself free from external fear, it may be that internal fear has become something of a habit, something he still has to remind himself to not succumb to.


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm almost out of... ok, I shut up already!



Indeed, my sweet little battery of buffs


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Before we clutter everything in the IC thread...

Here's my proposal. 



> At a mininum, I need to know the following:
> 1) In which rooms are you resting/guarding, do you each have your own bedroom, or are you all together in one room? The dungeon is warm enough that you don't need to cuddle together to stay warm.




We all rest inside the torture chamber.



> 2) Guard schedule and location. Location of any Lights.




Three groups, that guard for about 3h each.

Guard locations are:
A) Near the column east of the entrance stairs, which lead outside;
B) Between the top two columns in the row along the cell doors;
C) inside the torture chamber, near the southern column.

1st shift:
Kerwyn (A)
Raner (B)
Spugnoir (C)

2nd shift:
Toriah (A)
Craven (B)
Lenya (C)

3rd shift:
Belaver (A)
Chat (B)
Lylamwin (C)

The lantern is placed in the southwest corner of the entrance room (where the two rooms are to the west of the stairway leading up), one torch is put near the southernmost column of the row next to the celldoors, another torch is put near the column in the torture chamber, where the chute is located.



> 3) Spugnoir wants to borrow Lylamwyn's spellbook immediately. Is that ok?




Yes, he already said so, I think?



> 4) Are relevant doors open or closed? If closed, are they secured and how?




All doors are closed and barred (if possible) and in addition prepared with some stones to make noise should they somehow be opened form the inside (even the cell doors).

The door, where we fought the ogre skeleton is also blocked with some of the debris to prevent opening (if it opens to our side) or to make the approach difficult with the ground before it littered with obstacles, that will also make sneaking very hard.

Likewise the lower half of the stair is littered with debris to make it difficult to come down without tripping, slipping and making noise.

The panel in the column in the torture chamber, where the chute is located, is blocked with the iron maiden (or something similar bulky).



> 5) Craven has the only remaining healing in the party, 2 points of Lay on Hands.




Is this a trick question? 



> 6) There are at least three entrance/exits into this complex of rooms:
> a) Stairs going up (blocked by Dragon presumably)
> b) doorway where you fought the Ogre Skeleton
> c) chute going down




Yes.



> d) possibly more unknown secret passages?




No! 


BTW, did we even check what is in the two rooms west of the entrance (stairs up)?
If not, we should probably do that before resting...


Well, that's my proposal. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2005)

Toriah's at 2 HP (of 13). He's not very inclined to do anything that would put him anywhere near harm's way, but considering the party's situation, he'll make the best of it.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

Belaver cured Toriah for 4 points with his first CLW and Craven just cured Toriah for another 2 points, giving Toriah 8 hit points.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2005)

A Rogue5/Assassin2, at the least.  I think our no-PC-death streak has come to an end.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

I actually don't think so. 

If Endur wasn't so nice to have him attack now, however, we would be all dead now.
That is, if he had waited for his guard shift to make his move.

Why couldn't Spugnoir read while standing... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A Rogue5/Assassin2, at the least.  I think our no-PC-death streak has come to an end.




= Somewhat low hit points (<40), ac 17 (very hittable), only one attack per round that does only 1d6+1 damage (without sneak attack). I'd say we have a good chance, unless he manages to escape somehow. Hell, in the current situation, I'd almost fear the Skeletal Ogre more.

But damn, Spugnoir could have been very helpful. But the description of his death was hilarious.

EDIT: I forgot the most important part! Lots of experience and "treasure"!


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Escaping should be rather difficult, especially if the others also position themselves to not let him get away; tumbling through an opponent is very difficult, especially with the constantly raising DC, and tumbling is also at only half-speed. No, he won't get away. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

@Endur:



> Lenya hurls a blast of green flame at the traitor (18+4=22 hit, 4 damage, DC 14 will save.




The Will save DC is 17 (10 +3 Cha +2 level +2 Ability Focus). He did make that, too, however.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

CR 7 opponent? When we are pretty much out of resources? Are we _supposed_ to not live to see more than a couple of levels? 

What's the coolness factor of the cloack we found? Is it mostly black with a small and neat looking eye-design, or almost wholly covered by a crappy-looking eye with very little black? 
To put it another way, does it look like Kerwyn might wear it? If it does, he's absolutely got it on by now.


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2005)

Holy crap!  Toriah might not be capable of shock, but I sure am! And now I feel kind of guilty for taking "all" the healing, when others were much lower than I.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

*LEVEL UP (everyone is level 3)*

Only CR 6.  Rogue 5/Assassin 1, immune to flanking, 4d6 sneak attack, death attack, undetectable alignment cast on him while in Hommlet, etc.

And very dead.

Lots of treasure.  And everyone makes level 3 while resting.

Chat had to attack immediately; he couldn't resist killing the high level wizard before he memorized spells.

The cloak is reasonably cool, so Kerwyn has is wearing it.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Chat had to attack immediately; he couldn't resist killing the high level wizard before he memorized spells.




That's a good enough reason, for sure. 

Poor Spugnoir, he was a long-time member of my party (in the ToEE computer game). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Lylamwyn updated (took the Craft Wondrous Item feat, in the unlikely case we might actually get few days of downtime at some point).

Dibs for the headband!


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Character sheet updated. I included the studded leather armor for now, assuming that it fits and noone objects to that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Dibs for the headband!




I'd expect, that we give Spugnoir's stuff to his family, really. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd expect, that we give Spugnoir's stuff to his family, really.




Well, yes, after/if we get out of the moathouse.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

All leveled up, I believe.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

'If we get out' is probably a good perspective on things. With the NPCs being deceased, other than the black cat and Neshi, the next death is likely to be a PC. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Well, yes, after/if we get out of the moathouse.


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 'If we get out' is probably a good perspective on things. With the NPCs being deceased, other than the black cat and Neshi, the next death is likely to be a PC.




Indeed. Though most of the PC's now have enough hitpoints so that they usually don't die from one hit, we can't really afford to get careless and/or unlucky. We just have to hope that there aren't any more assassins (yeah, right) or spellcasters with mass damage spells like Fireball (I _know_ there are).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 'If we get out' is probably a good perspective on things. With the NPCs being deceased, other than the black cat and Neshi, the next death is likely to be a PC.



  This does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling of confidence.     (Starts to work on backup character...   )


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

If Kerwyn had the strength to actually wear it, he'd call dibs on the studded leather armor 

EDIT - So, instead, he'll call dibs on the wand of invisibility


----------



## Pyrex (May 17, 2005)

I was unable to access Enworld yesterday, but I'm able to access the site now and am getting caught up; looks like the weekend was pretty busy. 

My character will be updated & reposted shortly and I'll post IC soon as well.

As far as the treasure goes, Raner could certainly use the Ring and/or Amulet given the beating he took against the ogre.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

In a more metagamey sense, how should we do that with the treasure to make distribution somewhat fair?

Tally up market price? Or selling price?
Or just keep a list what everyone has gotten so far and decide roughly from usefulness?
Or give items to those who want them immediately when they are found without looking at the worth?
Or don't care at all and just make some kind of round robin, where everyone gets to pick in some order?
Distribute all (gold (after selling stuff noone wants) + items) together or seperately (gold is always divided evenly regardless, and items as appropriate, keeping in mind how much everyone has gotten so far)?
Or whatever else... 

Here's what I would do:

I would rather go by general usefulness instead of price (some items are very expensive, but not really that useful).
I would generally give items to those, who can make best use out of them.
If there are multiple characters in "need", then give to the one with the least total treasure so far.
If someone "upgrades" an item by getting a better one, the old one is put back into the pool.
And gold is seperate from items (as above), everyone always gets an equal share of gold.

Oh, and one more thing about the gold... we usually pay for any healing/repairs needed *before* dividing up the rest. That is, if someone needs a _Restoration_ spell for example, and we have to pay for it in town, then this money goes from the party pool with equal shares from everyone.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

Raner was actually at zero hit points for a second until Belaver healed him back up to 8 with a CLW.

The Ogre Skeleton was more formidable than I expected.  
For several reasons:
1) Ogre Skeletons were bumped up in power from 3.0 to 3.5 (2 to 4 hit dice, etc)
2) No Turn Undead meant that the skeletons actually get to go into combat and don't just run away/vaporize on the first round of combat.
3) The party being split in two meant that you didn't have any blunt weapons in the group fighting the skeletons.


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

I don't care how you split up items, but I would prefer one post in a thread that summarizes the total split up of the items.  i.e. Raner gets this, Craven gets that, etc.  Any items not being utilized could be assigned to a person for carrying purposes.  

Whoever is in charge of splitting up the items could then edit that post as needed.

This will also help me in knowing how much of the loot was eaten by the monster the next time a monster swallows a character whole.

It might make sense to put that post in a Rogues Gallery thread, and then just update it like a character sheet.  i.e. a treasure split post.


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I would rather go by general usefulness instead of price (some items are very expensive, but not really that useful).
> I would generally give items to those, who can make best use out of them.
> If there are multiple characters in "need", then give to the one with the least total treasure so far.
> If someone "upgrades" an item by getting a better one, the old one is put back into the pool.
> And gold is seperate from items (as above), everyone always gets an equal share of gold.




I agree. This is how I've always done it. I keep track of the total wealth of my characters, even though it stops telling much after item-crafting starts, but that shouldn't be a problem here. Though in case of extremely valuable items, I'm usually in favour of adjusting the amount of money given to that character, but that's on case-by-case basis.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

I think that sounds pretty reasonable, and the wisest thing to do. Though maybe give an extra helping of gold to those who are low on items, and always leave the divvying of gold to when we have actual downtime at our hands?


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

@Dalamar: What I was saying with Lenya's comment about the wand is, that without the command word, you won't be able to activate it, even though I'm quite aware, that Kerwyn can generally use it. Just not yet. We need to ID it first. :\

But, assuming Kerwyn can have the wand (makes sense to me, that he gets it), Lenya could use it for him (or whoever else) for now. She doesn't really want it, but she wanted to point out, that she *can* activate it right now (with a miss chance, of course ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

Right, I had forgotten about the wands actually needing a command-word to activate. Silly me...

Edit-  Well, at least Kerwyn got a nice comment in there


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2005)

I'm assuming, that unless attacked, the party is going to spend two resting periods in their current room.

One rest period to recover spells.  Then cast healing spells and identify items.  Then rest again to get a full set of spells back to travel on for day 2.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> ...identify items...




I doubt we have components for that, or do we? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm assuming, that unless attacked, the party is going to spend two resting periods in their current room.
> 
> One rest period to recover spells. Then cast healing spells and identify items. Then rest again to get a full set of spells back to travel on for day 2.




Lylamwyn is, unfortunately, out of 100gp gems for the real identify. Oh well. But wouldn't we be on day 3 if we rest for two times, since spells can be memorized only once every 24 hours?

Oh, and does anydody know how fast bodies start to rot? I mean, well, there's at lest two of them quite close.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

Not unless somebody knows how to turn bones or stones into gems, in which case we would have no need to be in the moathouse to begin with


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I doubt we have components for that, or do we?




Yeah, for some reason the 50gp starting wealth doesn't allow for mass shopping of 100gp gems.  I mean, 35gp for a crossbow! Goddamn!


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh well. But wouldn't we be on day 3 if we rest for two times, since spells can be memorized only once every 24 hours?



That's only true of the druid (and other divine casters) who memorizes at a given time of the day regardless of sleep. A wizard or other arcane spellcaster just can't re-memorize a spell cast in the last 8 hours, and needs at leas that many hours of rest before doing so


----------



## Xael (May 17, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> That's only true of the druid (and other divine casters) who memorizes at a given time of the day regardless of sleep. A wizard or other arcane spellcaster just can't re-memorize a spell cast in the last 8 hours, and needs at leas that many hours of rest before doing so




Yeah, but we're talking about healing spells here mainly, since Lylamwyn has no need to memorize his spells twice at the moment.

...Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned that to Endur. Oh well.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

They also only get their alotment of spells once per day, tho. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2005)

Technically, an arcane spellcaster can refresh their spell allotment almost three times a day. The only limit is that spell slots expended less than 8 hours before preparation can't be prepared again. So twice 8 hours for sleep and twice an hour for preparation, and you've still got six hours of a day left, not quite enough for a third preparation spree, but close.

Edit - Well, unless you go for "Later that evening..."


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

You know, they are called "Spells per Day" for a reason. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 17, 2005)

I also agree with Thanee's proposal for loot.

@Endur: Once I started counting I thought that was the case, but hadn't double checked my math yet.  Fortunately the Ogre blocked the rest of them. 

Also, Raner has been updated to 3rd level.

Dalamar, even though it's poorly worded in the SRD, arcane casters only get their spells once per day.  The 'Preparing Wizard Spells' section refers to the wizards daily limit several times; as does the 'Daily readying of spells' section for Sorcs & Bards a little further down.

General combat notes (for next time you run several combat rounds between when I can post ):
When HP <= 75%, use Expertise.
When HP <= 50%, use Expertise + Fight Defensively.


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2005)

Hmm... Okay, I yield. I was only looking at the Recent Casting Limit, but seems the Spell Slots part indeed refers to a certain amount per day. Which opens a whole 'nother can of worms if you start to think about it too much.


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2005)

It's not really bad...

There are basically two options.

1) Static. You can refresh your spell slots once in a given day (from midnight to midnight), as long as there are at least 8h between any two memorization periods (the 15 minutes after the 8h rest you need to memorize spells).

2) Dynamic. You can refresh your spell slots if at least 24h have passed from the last time you started the memorization period.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I don't care how you split up items, but I would prefer one post in a thread that summarizes the total split up of the items. i.e. Raner gets this, Craven gets that, etc. Any items not being utilized could be assigned to a person for carrying purposes.
> 
> Whoever is in charge of splitting up the items could then edit that post as needed.
> 
> ...




I could volunteer to do this if nobody objects. I'd prefer a few "go ahead" posts from others before doing this though.

EDIT: Added a file. Was bored.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Sure, go ahead. Looks good! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2005)

Anything that eases my workload is a good thing


----------



## Pyrex (May 19, 2005)

Go for it.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Three is enough for me. Posted in Rogue's Gallery. 

Do we bother to take Chat's arrows at all? Who takes the Ring and Amulet? One to Raner and the other one to Craven? Anybody want that buckler? Goggles? Who'll carry what?


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

If noone uses it, Lenya can carry the buckler. It's light enough to use in an emergency situation and only a 5% ASF. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Craven will protest using the items of a fallen comrade rather strenuously unless someone can come up with a very convincing arguement to the contrary.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Craven will protest using the items of a fallen comrade rather strenuously unless someone can come up with a very convincing arguement to the contrary.




I would note that Lylamwyn considers general survival to be rather convincing argument, especially since he doesn't really think Craven has given any rational (from his point of view) argument against using them. He also finds it somewhat interesting that Craven is still prepared to crush/break Spugnoir's legs though...

Shortly put: Lylamwyn tries his best to ignore Craven's protests.

But shouldn't this go to IC-thread? :\


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

How about “He already offered some of them (the wand) for use, earlier. Even those, that are not of a permanent nature.” or “They will help us all get out of here alive and see that the rightful owner (his daughter) will get them and not the cultists, who will certainly use them to further their sinister ends.” 

And yes, IC... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

We could always ask the cat. It should know Spugnoir pretty well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Eh, that's true Thanee.    And he's not going to break the legs, he's going to stake the heart and decapitate the corpse.  It's standard religious proceedure for making sure the dead don't walk.    Quite common really.


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2005)

...that's... not exactly the first idea I would have, Xael...


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> ...that's... not exactly the first idea I would have, Xael...




But it makes perfect sense!  Who else would know our dear deceased potion-maker good enough to give us a slight insight of his former persona?

The problem is just, does the cat actually care...


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And he's not going to break the legs, he's going to stake the heart and decapitate the corpse. It's standard religious proceedure for making sure the dead don't walk.   Quite common really.




True. But that leaves quite an interesting image of "Thou shalt not temporarily use that equipment! That's disrespectful towards the dead! *SMASH* *SPLATS* *CRUNCH*


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Does Craven take the Masterwork Composite Shortbow too, since he wanted the arrows?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

No, he has a longbow, he just wants more arrows if no one else does.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> No, he has a longbow, he just wants more arrows if no one else does.




Ah, I missed that.



You know, do Animal Companions gain ability score increases when they gain bonus HD? Just a though that popped into my mind when I was checking Neshi's stats and noticed that she's definetly one of our best fighters...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2005)

They pick up a +1 to Strength and Dex every bump.  So, yes, Neshi is fairly formidable, and (with a Barkskin) might have a high enough AC to survive in close combat.  Belaver, on the other hand, is frail and weak.


----------



## Xael (May 19, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They pick up a +1 to Strength and Dex every bump. So, yes, Neshi is fairly formidable, and (with a Barkskin) might have a high enough AC to survive in close combat. Belaver, on the other hand, is frail and weak.




I meant in addition to that, because of the HD boost. And Neshi has the best AC in the group at the moment...


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Yes, they get all the usual advancement for the bonus HD (skills, feats, abilities).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

@Paxus:

Neshi has a +1 ability point (for having 4 HD) and Improved Initiative (that's the "1st level" feat, since Weapon Finesse is a racial bonus feat (see errata)). Reflex save is also too low, should be +8. Climb should be +11, tho, as it is Str based (I suppose you advanced Listen and Spot by +1 each?).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2005)

Somehow I missed the fact that there were nerw posts in this thread the past 2 days or so . . . Looks like ya'll have it well under control. Carry on. 

(Toriah will be leveled shortly.)


----------



## Endur (May 19, 2005)

Lylyamwyn knows the command word for the wand of shield.

And you are lucky enough to guess the command word for the wand of invisibility after a couple of tries.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Paxus:
> 
> Neshi has a +1 ability point (for having 4 HD) and Improved Initiative (that's the "1st level" feat, since Weapon Finesse is a racial bonus feat (see errata)). Reflex save is also too low, should be +8. Climb should be +11, tho, as it is Str based (I suppose you advanced Listen and Spot by +1 each?).
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Dropping that point into Con, for the hit points.

I just don't like the idea of poor little Neshi getting hurt, is all.


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2005)

Xael-- thanks for volunteering to sort out the magic items.


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> No other magic in the dungeon. Except for the person who enters stage left, who also has faint magical auras about him.




You know, we haven't paid attention to this yet I think (Post 208 in the IC-thread, page 6). (EDIT: Nevermind...)

And Raner was interested in the Ring and the Amulet. Does he take them both, or does somebody else want the other one? And is anybody voluteering to carry the shortbow, crossbow, dagger, Cure Moderate Wounds potion and the money? We need to move everything under "Undistributed" to elsewhere.



Endur: No problem. I haven't got much else to to (over three months left of my summer vacation = boring).


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2005)

That's one of the reasons why I told you what you thought most of the items were without using identify.  Having lots of time while healing and resting, I figured that with detect magic and spellcraft checks and experimentation, you can have a reasonable guess as to what the items are.

Chat's invisiblity wand was a standard issue invisibility wand with the most common command word.  And Spugnoir told you the command word of the Wand of Shield.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> You know, we haven't paid attention to this yet I think (Post 208 in the IC-thread, page 6).


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2005)

Paxus: Cure Moderate Wounds is a 3rd level spell for Druids, unfortunately.


----------



## Pyrex (May 20, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> And Raner was interested in the Ring and the Amulet. Does he take them both, or does somebody else want the other one?




That depends on Craven.  Craven currently seems to be unwilling to use Spug's items.  If Craven refuses to use them, Raner will wear both.  If Craven thinks that using them means the odds of getting them back to town, it only makes sense for him to wear one. 

Edit:  Spoke too soon; see IC.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

8 Gnolls; EL 7 encounter
6 Orcish Skeletons; EL 3 encounter


----------



## Xael (May 21, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 8 Gnolls; EL 7 encounter
> 6 Orcish Skeletons; EL 3 encounter




EL 7 Encounter = 0 damage.
EL 3 Encounter = 37 damage total in first round.

Slight difference in luck...


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> EL 7 Encounter = 0 damage.
> EL 3 Encounter = 37 damage total in first round.
> 
> Slight difference in luck...




I was just thinking to myself that my monsters must be rolling d12's instead of d20's for attack dice when all of a sudden my 1 hit dice skeletons manage to roll a couple of 20s and a bunch of 19s.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Lenya*



> Lenya destroys one of the skeletons attacking Raner with green flames, setting it on fire...




Just in case, the blast is not really fire, it just looks like green flames.

It cannot set anything on fire. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

Its Supernatural. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Just in case, the blast is not really fire, it just looks like green flames.
> 
> It cannot set anything on fire.


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2005)

*Supernatural*

FYI, The rest of you have never seen a human woman fire quite this many magical blasts of fire without needing to memorize spells or eventually running out of spells.

Maybe Lenya is high level, or maybe she is not human, or maybe who knows?  The "Warlock" class is unknown to the other PCs.  

The Spell Thief class is also unknown to the other PCs.  As far as you can tell, Kerwyn is just a rogue.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2005)

As far as it goes, Belaver's never seen anyone hurl fire without using druidic magic before.  It doesn't particularly concern him; as long as she's only hurling fire at people who evidently deserve to have fire hurled at them, she's doing fine.


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2005)

Toriah updated.

Thanks for ghosting me, and for putting up with this latest absense.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2005)

I don't think Kerwyn's quite realised what he is himself 

I think he'll start pestering Lylamwyn for some magic 101. Not because he really wants to, but because it'd be handy to know some incantations. Like "that protective, covering, force-thingie", or what a normal arcanist calls Shield.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

> White Blanket (was being used to wrap some of the items)




Didn't the female cultist wrap up some items in a blanket?

Could that be this bunch here?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

Guess that's the last time I trust Xael in his deduction on when a spell goes off 

Oh, and if that was indeed a Glyph of Warding like Xael and I thought, shouldn't Kerwyn have benefitted from his Spellgrace ability? Not that it matters since he did make his save anyway, but for future reference.
And also for future reference, are undead, constructs etc. immune to Steal Spell via their immunity to Sneak Attack? Does Fortification armor grant a chance to negate Steal Spell?


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Guess that's the last time I trust Xael in his deduction on when a spell goes off




It was a 50/50 chance! The odds were on my side... 



Our list of undistributed items is growing rather rapidly by the way.


----------



## Seonaid (May 23, 2005)

/me laughs.

I love Kerwyn. You guys are great, all of ya'll.

Thanee: She definitely did, and it could be.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

In terms of the items, Craven would probably urge other, more lightly-armored people to wear the protective items.  Craven is used to wearing heavy armor, and the rest of y'all are not.  But he'll probably appropriate a battleaxe or something for variety.  Or if he has to chop down a door.  

Could we possible get a list of all of our unclaimed stuff to date?  That would be spiff-a-roo!


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Could we possible get a list of all of our unclaimed stuff to date?  That would be spiff-a-roo!




 The list doesn't include all those normal weapons and armor which we're unlikely to be carrying though.

Stuff Here


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Yes, spellgrace would be applicable.  Yes, if sneak attack damage is negated, you can't steal a spell.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Oh, and if that was indeed a Glyph of Warding like Xael and I thought, shouldn't Kerwyn have benefitted from his Spellgrace ability? Not that it matters since he did make his save anyway, but for future reference.
> And also for future reference, are undead, constructs etc. immune to Steal Spell via their immunity to Sneak Attack? Does Fortification armor grant a chance to negate Steal Spell?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Xael.  Hmm... Craven would let someone else use the amulet of natural armor, but take the MW longsword to use, if no one objects.


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> (After Lylamwyn memorizes detect magic and read magic, he should be able to figure out all of the potions and scrolls).




You're not letting him use Spellcraft? Oh well. We're in need of rest anyway.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

I'm not going to let Lylamwyn use his spellcraft to explain auras he can't see.  Once he can see the auras, then he can use his spellcraft to identify auras.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> You're not letting him use Spellcraft? Oh well. We're in need of rest anyway.




Edited: Just noticed the DC 25 spellcraft check for identifying potions.


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm not going to let Lylamwyn use his spellcraft to explain auras he can't see. Once he can see the auras, then he can use his spellcraft.




Hmm. I'm not really talking about the auras, but the Spellcraft skill use descriptions:

1. Decipher a written spell (such as a scroll) without using _Read Magic_. One try per day. Requires a full-round action. DC 20 + Spell Level.

2. Identify a potion. Requires 1 minute. No retry. DC 25.

Just pondering whether this is a disagreement with how rules work, a house rule, or something else. Though you've been very lenient on identifying other items, and we're probably going to rest soon anyway, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2005)

Man, y'all seem to get awful busy on weekends.    

IC post coming soon.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Actually, its just me demonstrating that I have never played a wizard character and didn't realize the 3.5 spellcraft let you do that.


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, its just me demonstrating that I have never played a wizard character and didn't realize the 3.5 spellcraft let you do that.




I kind of a quessed, especially since at least the potion identification was moved under Spellcraft from Alchemy in 3.5, and I've seen/heard lot of people miss it. I'm not sure about the scroll identification, since I don't think I knew about it either when I still played 3.0. 

This is one of the reasons why I though "I'll never get to use that _Read Magic_ anyway, I'll change it to _Message_" during the last spell memorizing...


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

But damn! That loot list is starting to look pretty impressive!  (Edit: Loot list updated and rearranged)



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Man, y'all seem to get awful busy on weekends.




Nothing to do, nothing to do. Not that I've got anything to do on weekdays either. (Translation: I've got things to do, but I'm too lazy.)

I think that one could add a description of No-life as my example of staring at my Buddy list way too long.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> But damn! That loot list is starting to look pretty impressive!  (Edit: Loot list updated and rearranged)




And very pretty, too. Thanks Xael! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2005)

Can Lylamwyn try to Identify the still unknown potions with the help of _Detect Magic_, or something. He can try again with the still unknown scrolls fortunately.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> And very pretty, too. Thanks Xael!




Thanks. But it needs less "Not identified" and "Temporary" -tags.


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2005)

And more stuff under "Kerwyn"


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Before heading to bed, Lenya wanted to clean the studded leather armor, the gnoll was wearing, and switch it with Chat's, as noone seemed to be interested in it. More protection = better. 

Just wanted to post that in the IC, but you were quicker. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

There might be some more armor switching after your receive three suits of heavy armor and three large shields from my webbed up cultists.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Not for Lenya. Heavy armor is a bit too restrictive. 

What is our condition? Nauseated? Or what kind of action (if any) is possible?

Well, Lenya will just blast them, once she is able to. Who would have guessed!? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Sickened -2 on all die rolls


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Ah, ok. Makes sense. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

A thought on Languages in Greyhawk

Lenya: Common and Rhopan
Lylamwyn: Common, Draconic, Elven, Orc, Slyvan
Belaver: Common, Druidic
Kerwyn: Common, Draconic, Orc
Raner: Common, Dwarven, Goblin
Craven: Common
Toriah: Common, Elven

Common is a modern day derivative of two languages, Ancient Baklunish and Old Oeridian.

Kerwyn probably wouldn't speak Orcish (unless there is some reason you have not yet added to his background).  Instead he would know Ancient Suloise, the language of his ancestors.  Ancient Suel is essentially the equivalent of Latin, i.e. Kerwin would have heard it in Church and his parents know it as Suel Wizards. 

If Craven knew another language, it would be Velondi, an old Oeridian tribal tongue spoken in the Veluna-Furyondy area (including Hommlet).

Lylamwyn probably wouldn't speak orcish, instead he would probably speak gnomish or one of the "ancient human languages" (ancient Baklunish, Old Oeridian, Ancient Suloise, or Flan).


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Mist? Is there any mist in the room, which I havn't noticed yet? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2005)

@Thanee:  One of the cultists cast Obscuring Mist.

@Xael: The mist is 20' radius, so it likely obscures all the cultists.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

*Level Up After this Combat (everyone level 4)*

Oh, after you defeat the three cultists, the surviving members of your party will be level 4.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Thx, Pyrex. Missed that edit and was searching above that post for the obscured mist. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

Endur, did you make the Will save for Lenya's target?

Of course, she will always use _Frightening Blast_, I just don't restate that everytime. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2005)

Yes, I know Lenya is always using Frightening Blast.  I don't always remember to roll the save, though, because all of my undead are immune and my gnolls die before they get the chance to do much.  

And, errr, my cultists have high will saves.


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> There might be some more armor switching after your receive three suits of heavy armor and three large shields from my webbed up cultists.




Raner will probably be looking to upgrade, given that it won't slow him down any.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Which Cultist did you blast?  The tall male (6'), short male (5'), or female cultist?



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Endur, did you make the Will save for Lenya's target?


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2005)

I am _so_ reassured, with all these posts Endur is making. 


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Oh, after you defeat the three cultists, the surviving members of your party will be level 4.
> --
> Yes, I know Lenya is always using Frightening Blast. I don't always remember to roll the save, though, because all of my undead are immune and my gnolls die before they get the chance to do much.
> 
> And, errr, my cultists have high will saves.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2005)

Oh, I picked orcish just to have a language to curse in


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Which Cultist did you blast?  The tall male (6'), short male (5'), or female cultist?




The closest one. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

*Level Up: Everyone is Level 4*

d6 says you blasted the female cultist


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Two of the bodies were blonde Suel humans, the third was a five foot tall dark skinned reptile humanoid that smells terrible.




I guess that means no capturing cultists for questioning. Oh well, level 4!


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

If you want to pour one of your potions of healing down a cultist's throat, don't let me stop you.


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If you want to pour one of your potions of healing down a cultist's throat, don't let me stop you.




Now now, nothing that radical. I think a hasty heal check to stop them from bleeding to death will suffice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Craven is updated to level 4!  Bring on the turn undead and 1st level spells!


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

Lenya is up to date as well. Invocation choice is temporary, I'm still pondering, which one to choose (_Beguiling Influence_ and _Spiderwalk_ also seem pretty useful, or even _Summon Swarm_; too bad _Earthen Grasp_ doesn't work down there). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Alas, my dreams of wiping out the party with 1 HD skeletons are ended.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Craven is updated to level 4!  Bring on the turn undead and 1st level spells!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Meh.  I would probably be better off going for some of the feats in complete divine.  I'd get far more use out of them.    -3 levels for turning hurts when you contemplate any kind of powerful undead.  And Craven's Cha mod ain't so hot.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2005)

Kerwyn updated after I took over Xael's computer to do so . Does he regain consciousness thanks to the 3 hp he gained from the level?


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Nope.  He is going to require magical healing or lots of bedrest to wake up.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Kerwyn updated after I took over Xael's computer to do so . Does he regain consciousness thanks to the 3 hp he gained from the level?


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Due to the "one splatbook rule", you would only be able to take one divine feat.  If you roll high, you can probably turn a ghoul.  But I agree that Ghasts are a mathematical impossibility to be turned.

My favorite Paladin feats are: Extra Smiting, Divine Might, and the various Mounted feats.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh.  I would probably be better off going for some of the feats in complete divine.  I'd get far more use out of them.    -3 levels for turning hurts when you contemplate any kind of powerful undead.  And Craven's Cha mod ain't so hot.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And Craven's Cha mod ain't so hot.




Yep, especially with four major paladin abilities (lay on hands, divine grace, smite evil, turn undead) depending on that ability. 

Divine Feats most often depend on Cha, too. Divine Vigor is still good and Sacred Vengeance is nice for low-charisma paladins, that want to smite some undead.

But I would probably rather look for a PrC as the splat-book rule, which does not so heavily depend on Cha. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

Raner has been updated to Lvl4.

Weapon Specialization FTW.


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Raner's attack bonus with Waraxe should be +7.

Craven's Lay on Hands amount per day should be 4hp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, especially with four major paladin abilities (lay on hands, divine grace, smite evil, turn undead) depending on that ability.
> 
> Divine Feats most often depend on Cha, too. Divine Vigor is still good and Sacred Vengeance is nice for low-charisma paladins, that want to smite some undead.
> 
> ...



  Dibs on the first Cloak of Charisma we find!  

I looked through the Complete Divine, and I didn't see anything that made me jump up and say "That fits Craven perfectly!"  He'd fall right into Divine Crusader, but I'm not sure if it's for him.  Besides, it transforms the character into something like a celestial being, and I don't quite see Craven necessarily being up for that.  It also seems like something the church would bestow upon him, so that would be up to Endur, not to me.  

As for my splatbook rule, I was considering Glorious Weapons from Complete Divine.  Not connected too heavily to Cha (other than times per day), but allows for much utility for all!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Raner's attack bonus with Waraxe should be +7.
> 
> Craven's Lay on Hands amount per day should be 4hp.



  Thanks Xael, I knew I forgot something...

Edit - Done.


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Raner's attack bonus with Waraxe should be +7.




Yep.  It should be.  I'll update & repost shortly (including new armor from the recent batch of cultists)


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dibs on the first Cloak of Charisma we find!




Lylamwyn has Craft Wondrous Item. Time might be more of an issue than money, but we should be able to make a few stat boosters. Thinking about picking Craft Magic Arms & Armor next level too... Talk about "Pimp my Paladin".


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2005)

Toriah updated. While we're talking about it, Toriah's gonna go either shadowdancer or duelist. I guess he could do both, but I'm not too keen on that. I'm not sure what I'm going for; it depends on how the next few levels go.


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2005)

On that note, Raner is likely to stick to Ftr, as he's unlikely to ever qualify for Dwarven Defender...


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Toriah's attacks should be +5. And seach and Knowledge (local) skills' ability modifiers are wrong.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I looked through the Complete Divine, ...




Complete Warrior might also be worth a look. Lots of paladin stuff in there, too. 

One question would also be, how Endur handles that with the Prerequisites, since those often require other non-core rules (feats are quite common)?



> He'd fall right into Divine Crusader, but I'm not sure if it's for him.




Is that the one, that gains one cleric domain and can cast spells from it?

Or was that the Divine Champion? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

That "broach" is a "brooch", right? 

Just asking, since "broach" is a word for some kind of tool.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That "broach" is a "brooch", right?
> 
> Just asking, since "broach" is a word for some kind of tool.




Damn, Endur's typos are starting to infect me.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

I guess it is a brooch.  I could have sworn they were spelled broach in 1e.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2005)

Paladin is essentially a Prestige class.  There is no powerup for adding a PRC, unless you pick something very broken like Fist of Raziel.  I'd personally recommend sticking with pure Paladin, unless you have flavor reasons for going in another direction.  I picked Dwarven Defender to go along with Paladin for my primary PC (chr 12 dwarf paladin), but it was more of a flavor choice, not a power up.  Knight of the Chalice and Cavalier are both interesting, but I would only go with them if you like the flavor.

Glorious weapons is useful if your party fights lots of demons and devils.

Ancestral Relic (Book of Exalted Deeds) might fit Craven.  

True Believer (Complete Divine) is also interesting, albeit somewhat long range.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2005)

Kerwyn is going to go on being a spellthief, but I don't think that was really a surprise to anybody


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Ah ha, Ancestral Relic, now _that's_ a possibility.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Oo, or how about Hands of a Healer?  That's useful!


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Toriah's attacks should be +5. And seach and Knowledge (local) skills' ability modifiers are wrong.



D'oh! Thanks. Thought I caught all of that.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Can our Heal experts use long-term care to recover the wounds faster?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

> Status
> Kerwyn (-11, conscious)
> Craven (-19) carrying Cure Moderate potion
> Belaver (-7)
> ...




Those numbers look suspiciously like those from before resting... 

Belaver seems to be the only one with decent Heal skill. He should be able to double the healing rate for everyone else, unless there is nothing to use as bandages and such (robes and cloaks? They would need to be cleaned first, of course).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

I thought you were holing up for long enough to recover spells.  Resting and recovering wounds would require even longer (since time spent on watch, fighting, casting spells, etc. does not count).

With regards to long term care ...

"You need a few items and supplies (bandages, salves, and so on) that are easy to come by in settled lands."

Sadly, you are short on extra bandages, salves, and other supplies.  No one expected you would suffer wounds and injuries in your foray into the Moathouse and no attempt was made to stock up on extra salves before leaving on your trip.

Even the cultists seemed to be woefully unprepared for the hazards of such an expedition (or maybe they didn't care).


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Okay, I thought we could maybe improvise them, but then we will just have to stock up when we are back in Homlett. 

As for healing wounds, doesn't it take (only) 8h of rest to get 1 hp/lvl back?

We most certainly have rested that long, since that's what the arcane spellcasters need, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2005)

It looks like 3.5 changed another rule.

If you get 8 hours of rest with no monsters, you get 1 hp/level back.  24 hours of rest with no monsters gives you 2 hp/level back.  I edited my earlier post to give everyone 1 hp/level of healing.

Question: Is Belaver or anyone else tending to the horribly wounded reptile to make sure he survives?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2005)

Yes, through the use of the Heal skill.  No magic unless he's on the very brink of death, and then only Cure Minor Wounds.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I edited my earlier post to give everyone 1 hp/level of healing.




Good!  A few extra hours of rest won't kill us... going on with the exploration while being heavily wounded quite certainly will. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

Yess . . . those HPs will certainly come in handy, I'm sure!


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

I'll be gone Monday to Monday for a work conference. I'll definitely post before I leave Monday, but I won't be able to post again until late the following Monday. I won't have reliable access while I'm gone either. Do as you will.


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

*"The magic is more powerful than anything Lenya has ever seen."*

Actually, this is something that Lenya could have stated several times so far in this adventure.  

1) The Skeletons and Ghouls were animated by a magic more powerful than any Lenya had seen before.  

2) The magic items that radiate a moderate aura were more powerful than any Lenya has ever seen.

3) And what lies below the shaft is power greater than anything that Lenya has ever seen.


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

*Scouting?*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "It may be that this is not the best time to go down there.  Can we fill it back up perhaps?  I think what lies beneath may need more people, and more powerful blessings, to dispel its evil," Craven says, slowly rising to his feet.




Sounds like a golden opportunity for a certain rogue to scout down the shaft while the rest of the party plays the cautious role.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2005)

You had the feeling too? Wonder why 

Oh, now that I remember it, Xael, add the brooch to Kerwyn's possessions. The stinky cloack will have to wait till it can be cleaned


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Great minds think alike.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> You had the feeling too? Wonder why


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, this is something that Lenya could have stated several times so far in this adventure.




Heh, yep. I thought, that since some of the people in her family were actually fairly powerful spellcasters, she might have seen a thing or two, though.

But given, that she can only _Detect Magic_ since a few days now, pretty much anything would be the most powerful, she had ever seen. But being overwhelmed by the aura surely means, that it is more powerful than anything they had encountered yet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Craven was overwhelmed by evil the first time he looked at the moathouse.  So being overwhelmed by the evil of the moathouse is not meant to be something new.  

But yes, this is meant to be the most powerful evil and magic the party has encountered in the Moathouse so far.

The RTOEE is really meant to have sort of a Cthulu flavor to it.  Heroes facing overwhelming evil.


----------



## Xael (May 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The RTOEE is really meant to have sort of a Cthulu flavor to it.  Heroes facing overwhelming evil.




I've been thinking that you'd be an awesome Cthulhu DM. Not that I've ever played Cthulhu, but at least the CotSQ-game had pretty much "Anti-Heroes facing overwhelming evil" -feel to it.

...which is quite different of the feel from when I tried to run it. I mean the "Two permanently Enlarged Half-Orc Monks, pretty much without any kind of magical equipment, rip every enemy they face to shreds in seconds and wonder if they're edible." -feel was a little bit different. And the players of those two characters were first-timers playing 3.5 D&D (if you don't count CRPG's).



I'm thinking that Lylamwyn will aim for Loremaster btw.


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> ...which is quite different of the feel from when I tried to run it. I mean the "Two permanently Enlarged Half-Orc Monks, pretty much without any kind of magical equipment, rip every enemy they face to shreds in seconds and wonder if they're edible." -feel was a little bit different.




The trick for an overwhelming combat party is to recognize ahead of time which encounters are speed bumps and which deserve time, then just say, "The party destroys the enemy, or the enemies flee, or the enemies surrender" for the speed bumps and spend time on the encounters that deserve it.

The other thing you can do is move monsters around and combine them in encounters (i.e. the organic dungeon).  If you've read the COSQ module, you'll notice that I kept the bad guy roster essentially the same (other than 3.5 conversion and adding BOVD flavor), but I felt free to move bad guys around within their dungeon.  I also added additional "character interactions" and background history to the story.

Loremaster will work well.

Not sure if the party will finish the module, but I would expect to reach level 15 either right before or right after the final encounter.


----------



## Xael (May 30, 2005)

Good advice yes, but I'm pretty much a total beginner when it comes to DM'ing, and wasn't quite sure about just what the hell these two were cabable of. And we usually like to play combats anyway, since they're usually pretty fun even when they're one sided. Lots of one-liners and stuff. 

I'm also a damn lazy when it comes to preparing adventurers, so I was kinda unprepared in that way too. We didn't play after the first session (they got to the gates of Shzith Morcane or whatever it was), but now I'm planning to run CotSQ again, and see what happens now. 

Three characters, one completely melee fighter that has no chance against any kind of magical enemy, one Dalamar's overbuffed and min-maxed Warlock, and one Cleric of Lathander / Morninglord.

I have sworn that they all will die horrible deaths (perhas multiple times).


----------



## Xael (May 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure if the party will finish the module, but I would expect to reach level 15 either right before or right after the final encounter.




We have certainly had one hell of a pace at least until now. At least if I compare it to normal messageboard-games.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

And now I'm off--to Little Rock, Arkansas, of all places. Toriah will do his thing, helping as he is most effective and trying his hardest not to get killed. If he does die, I'll roll up a new character when I get back (in a week). Have fun, but not too much.


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

How about a little more optimism here! 

Oh, and have fun, too! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 31, 2005)

I expect delays anytime we have real strange encounters.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> We have certainly had one hell of a pace at least until now. At least if I compare it to normal messageboard-games.  Which is a good thing.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2005)

Oh... it really seems to get pretty wide down there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep.  Definately widens out down there.

I'm betting that's the 'Dark Obelisk' that Kerwyn is standing on the top of.  Any takers?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, it certainly is below the shaft. And barely within detection range for the overwhelming presence. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2005)

So Kerwyn's standing on a humongous evil artifact... Nice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

I smite it!  Oh wait...


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

It will get much better. 



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> So Kerwyn's standing on a humongous evil artifact... Nice.


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

This may be a silly question, but how is Craven planning to get down to the level where Kerwyn is?

Kerwyn and his elevator are at the bottom of the Obelisk.  

Although Craven could spend several minutes winching the elevator up from the bottom while standing at the top of the Obelisk, he is not going to be able to avoid standing on the purple veins for a long amount of time if he is winching the elevator up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Have someone else watch for the veins.

"Lift your left foot, ok put it down, right foot now, ok now left foot..."

It may look silly, but it could work!


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

The veins are slow but they are not that slow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm just trying solutions!  I'd even go for someone shouting "Jump!" at Craven every couple of seconds...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2005)

So now Kerwyn is chatting happily with a half-dead, full-crazy cultist. Indeed, getting better 

Craven could just jump donw.... uhuh, he could survive it, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

Wheee! I can walk again! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 5, 2005)

Craven could climb down the rope (if he wasn't wearing half-plate armor, that is).



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Craven could just jump donw.... uhuh, he could survive it, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah- wait... no... not with what has been jumping out of the walls in this place.  Dagnabbit Kerwyn, ya should have sent the winch back up.  I don't care if that's impossible, you should have done it anyway!


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2005)

Just because there is a room that is ice cold and contains a mysterious artifact, a wierd cultist, and a gate is no reason to stop posting.

There are tons of things to do in this room, or you could leave and go somewhere else in the dungeon.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

Lenya tires quickly, she needs some rest in this cozy place... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2005)

You know, Kerwyn was _this_ close to hopping on one of the symbols. Then I read what Lylamwyn thought about them 

Guess he'll jump on the latter anyway.


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2005)

Dalamar --Feel free to have Kerwyn jump on a symbol.  The cultist seemed to do it and survived.

Xael-- Errr, you mean you don't have any ink to share.  Obviously, Lylamwyn has been using ink to put new spells in his spellbook ever since you left town.


----------



## Xael (Jun 10, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Xael-- Errr, you mean you don't have any ink to share. Obviously, Lylamwyn has been using ink to put new spells in his spellbook ever since you left town.




Don't ask. Seriously. I have no idea.  I just noticed a serious lack of Ink in Lylamwyn's backpack.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Just because there is a room that is ice cold and contains a mysterious artifact, a wierd cultist, and a gate is no reason to stop posting.
> 
> There are tons of things to do in this room, or you could leave and go somewhere else in the dungeon.




My lack of posting has been due to two factors: A) Belaver is far from the action, and feels quite strongly that abandoning his companion and the deceased mage's familiar is not acceptable, and B) I've been busy moving back home after finals week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2005)

And my lack of posting was due to an unforeseen personal emergency, and I apologize for the abruptness of my departure.


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2005)

I can certainly understand people being busy and unavailable.

I guess my comment was meant to say that just because the GM didn't make a post that your feel like having your character respond to, doesn't mean that you can't make a post about something else.

i.e. Character posts don't always have to be in "reactive" mode, they can be proactive.

There are various parts in the game where the party is likely to split up, and yet, I don't want to reduce player participation just because one group is waiting for the other group to come back.


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2005)

If you decide you are going back to Hommlet and not visiting the catacombs underneath the Moathouse, I need a post detailing the following:
1) Are you doing anything to seal the shaft?
2) How are you exiting the dungeon, via one of the stairwells going up or through Spugnoir's Secret Passage?
3) If exiting through Spugnoir's secret passage, how are you getting by the stone wall?
4) If you remove the stone wall, are you doing anything to reseal it behind you?
5) Who is carrying Spugnoir and Redithidoor?  
6) The Reptile was unconscious ... are you magically healing him?
7) How exactly are the Reptile and Festrath going to be tied up and who is watching them?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

5) I can tell you who is definitely _not_ carrying them! 
6) ...

Anyways, I'm actually for exploring the catacombs after resting up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2005)

why rest?  You've only spent a half hour or so in the shaft room?  Nobody has been injured, other than Festrath.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

To get my spells back... oh, wait... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

> 20+ threat, 10+ confirm




Yeah, right! Just roll those crits (and confirms), when we are fighting undead... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 15, 2005)

Gee, thanks for reminding me. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, right! Just roll those crits (and confirms), when we are fighting undead...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2005)

This is a quick poll.

Do people like the various off-camera posts I make about various NPCs?


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

Absolutely. I was just going to comment about it, actually. I think it adds a lot to the campaign, especially when we do a lot of hack-n-slash.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup.  I like it.  Particularly the occasional fun referrences... I like the Darth Vader comment.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Do people like the various off-camera posts I make about various NPCs?




Yes, that's cool, as long as it doesn't give anything away, which we _really_ shouldn't know as players, i.e. in a murder mystery, if the name of the murderer was revealed there, stuff like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, we've got Lord of the Rings and Star Wars now. Eagerly waiting for the next one


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm avoiding showing stuff you really should not know.

The lost Prince Thrommel is sort of like "Elvis" in our society.  You can't avoid references to him in the Hommlet, Verbobonc, Veluna, Furyondy area.  All kinds of prophesies and rumors about him.  

The battle he won at Emridy Meadows is reckoned by some to be the greatest victory ever won on the battlefield in the Flanesses.  He defeated overwhelming odds with a devestating flank cavalry charge that wiped out the TOEE's spellcasters while TOEE monsters and infantry were fighting the good guy's infantry in melee.  In a few minutes, the good guy's army went from fearing being totally wiped out to wiping out the enemy force completely.  In terms of military genius, Thrommel was supposed to be up there with Rommel, Hannibal, Alexander, etc.  The evil army outnumbered the good army by more than 10 to 1.

With regards to the Star Wars comment, well, what can I say?  I saw Revenge of the Sith twice recently.  I like Revenge of the Sith much better than the other prequels, I thought Obi-Wan Kenobi was portrayed well during ROTS.


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2005)

I like them. They add a little bit of fun while we're slaughtering things in cold, dark crypts with E_ee_vil stuff around.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 20, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> This is a quick poll.
> 
> Do people like the various off-camera posts I make about various NPCs?




Very much so.  They add some extra depth to the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Kerwyn hands the sphere to Lylamwyn, muttering in *displease* as he does.



  Dalamar, just a quick point of information, you would want the word *displeasure* here.


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> *Belaver Thornfoot*
> 
> Illegitimate half-sister: Cassandra Stone, twelve years older, blackguard in service of Hextor, whereabouts unknown.
> 
> Needless to say, Jonas doesn't talk about Cassandra much.




What has Belaver heard/remember about his half-sister Cassandra? i.e.  Does he really think she is a blackguard?  Does he think she is an amoral bully that thinks Might makes Right?  Did she join a human cult that worships the evil God Hextor? etc.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2005)

Belaver vaguely remembers her, but when he was young he didn't realize that she was related to him.  From his vague memories, she was always nice to him, if a little on the strict side; she left while he was still toddling, and since then he's mostly heard whispers that stop when the speakers realized he might be able to hear them.  His relatives, especially his father, really don't like the subject.  He has no idea that she's a blackguard.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dalamar, just a quick point of information, you would want the word *displeasure* here.



 I knew I had the wrong word, but I was too lazy to check the dictionary. Thanks for the correction (though I'm too lazy to go and actually edit the post )


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Total Defense requires a standard action so it can't be combined with Expertise.

OTOH, Fight Defensively (-4 Hit, +2 AC) _does_ stack with Expertise (for a total of -7 Hit, +5 AC; eventually -9/+7 at fifth level) which works better than Total Defense anyway...


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

This fight is beginning to look ghastly, although you still outnumber the ghasts considerably (7 pcs + 2 allies vs. 3 ghasts).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2005)

The Dark One is with us... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

*Grease*

Positioning Grease so that it affects Gnaw, but not your friends is impossible.

Gnaw, the Reptile, and the third Ghast are trying to penetrate the party lines so they can escape.  They are intermingled in melee with Toriah, Kerwyn, Craven, Raner, Neshi, and the Black Cat.  A grease spell cast into the melee would probably affect at least half of the PCs and NPCs in the melee.

Lenya, Lylamwyn, Belaver, and the tied up Festrath are somewhere behind the melee.

I'm not telling you not to cast Grease or another area-effect spell.  It might be the right thing to do under the circumstances.  I'm just telling you to expect to affect some of your friends along with the enemy.


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Positioning Grease so that it affects Gnaw, but not your friends is impossible.
> 
> I'm not telling you not to cast Grease or another area-effect spell. It might be the right thing to do under the circumstances. I'm just telling you to expect to affect some of your friends along with the enemy.




Damn. Lylamwyn doesn't have any non-area, undead-affecting spells left, and he's not hitting anything in his present condition. Oh well...

Edited the post in IC-thread.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the absence. I was sans internet access for a few days, but now everything's back to normal!


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2005)

If you decide you are going back to Hommlet, I need a post detailing the following:
1) Are you doing anything to seal the shaft?
2) How are you exiting the dungeon, via one of the stairwells going up or through Spugnoir's Secret Passage?
3) If exiting through Spugnoir's secret passage, how are you getting by the stone wall?
4) If you remove the stone wall, are you doing anything to reseal it behind you?
5) What are you doing with Spugnoir and Redithidoor? 
6) Who is watching Festrath?


----------



## Xael (Jun 24, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 2) How are you exiting the dungeon, via one of the stairwells going up or through Spugnoir's Secret Passage?



Spugnoir's Secret Passage.


> 3) If exiting through Spugnoir's secret passage, how are you getting by the stone wall?



With scroll of _Stone Shape_.


> 4) If you remove the stone wall, are you doing anything to reseal it behind you?



I don't think so.


> 5) What are you doing with Spugnoir and Redithidoor?



I think we're supposed to carry them with us.


> 6) Who is watching Festrath?



At least Lylamwyn, but he wants somebody else to help him.



Waiting for input from others of course, the things abowe are suggestions.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, that sounds about right to me. Lenya will also help keeping an eye on the cultist, being no help in carrying the corpses.

The secret passage is still secret, that should be safe enough, and we will probably come back pretty soon, anyways, I suppose?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

How long does the Stone Shape scroll last?

It could potentially be long enough to open a hole, run us through and then seal it up again.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2005)

Instantaneous duration.  Not long enough.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> How long does the Stone Shape scroll last?
> 
> It could potentially be long enough to open a hole, run us through and then seal it up again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

> Raner, however, notices that the Rooster seems to have a scaly tail like a snake and his wings lack feathers. Almost as if the Rooster is half-draconic or has been mutated by magic.



  Out of character, HOLY MOLY ON A STICK!


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Out of character, HOLY MOLY ON A STICK!




MEATSHIELDS AT FRONT!


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't wait to have a bard sing a song of the encounter.  

"The brave adventurers, after cleansing the Moathouse of Undead and Evil Cultists, fled from a chicken.

"We understand, you had an urgent appointment elsewhere. 

"And you never cared for the taste of fowl.

"And who knows what that chicken had been dining on for feed."



(just kidding)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

Funky Chicken?

Or Baby Cockatrice?

:shifty eyes: *looks for momma Cockatrice*


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2005)

errr, even your regular cockatrice is really just large chicken size.

so yes, this is a cockatrice and not a baby.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Unless there's a Dire cockatrice around, and _that's_ the momma...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

@Endur:

How obvious is it to use a spell-like ability (not an invocation)?

[SBLOCK]Lenya would maybe use her _detect magic_ ability then to look at Vesta and Elmo searching for magical auras... for some reason, I have the suspicion, that they might not be themselves (i.e. someone using an illusion to look like them). It makes little sense (to me at least ), that Vesta is there and Elmo seems rather quick about persuading us to do what they demand... [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Isida Kep Tukari said:
			
		

> ...and all of us were wounded.



Lies! Lies I say! Lylamwyn hasn't been wounded yet I think... 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> ...a tall warrior with _a black goatee_...



You should have mentioned that in the first post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

Hush, it sounds more impressive, and it makes us seem weaker than we are.  Which we're not.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Spell-like abilities don't have verbal, somatic, or material components.  So, its not that obvious that you are using a spell-like ability.  On the other hand, it does require concentration, so someone who is familiar with magic, might recognize your concentration.  Or they might just recognize that you are thinking.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> How obvious is it to use a spell-like ability (not an invocation)?
> 
> Lenya would maybe use her _detect magic_ ability then to look at Vesta and Elmo searching for magical auras... for some reason, I have the suspicion, that they might not be themselves (i.e. someone using an illusion to look like them).


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Vesta and Elmo are only being verbally threatened by the armored men. The armored men are placing all their attention on the PCs.
> 
> Elmo reassures Lenya that it is really him.  "Yes, Lenya, its me, Elmo. I am not an illusion created by magic. Ask me something only the real Elmo would know, like the first time we met."
> 
> ...



Okay, now I'd bet a ridiculous amount of money on the fact that we're not talking to real Elmo. 

Lylamwyn isn't going to start a fight though, so if somebody wants to, now would be the time.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

> Elmo reassures Lenya that it is really him.  "Yes, Lenya, its me, Elmo. I am not an illusion created by magic. Ask me something only the real Elmo would know, like the first time we met."
> 
> Elmo pauses and then continues.
> 
> "We met at the Welcome Wench only a few days after you arrived in Hommlet."  Elmo answers his own question, exactly the way Lenya would expect the real Elmo to answer that question.




Uhm... Lenya didn't say anything yet, so just to be sure... did Elmo just say that, or did you assume, that Lenya told them she thought they were illusory (which she very much did not ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... Lenya didn't say anything yet, so just to be sure... did Elmo just say that, or did you assume, that Lenya told them she thought they were illusory (which she very much did not ).




Well, I suppose it could mean that he's actually a spellcaster (Rangers don't count ) that noticed your scanning...


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Elmo said that.  

I'm not assuming that Lenya SAID anything about illusions.  However, I am assuming that Lenya THOUGHT they might be illusions.

And Elmo just GUESSED what Lenya might be thinking.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... Lenya didn't say anything yet, so just to be sure... did Elmo just say that, or did you assume, that Lenya told them she thought they were illusory (which she very much did not ).


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The warrior with the goatee says, "Yes, you can keep your spellbook." And gestures for Lylamwyn to go ahead and put his backpack in the wagon.




Damn, I'm actually somewhat disappointed. Evil goatee-men aren't supposed to be nice. :\

...

...

...Somebody open fire.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, you got the first victim discount.  The last person to put a backpack in the wagon doesn't get to keep their spellbook.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm actually somewhat disappointed. Evil goatee-men aren't supposed to be nice. :\


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok.  Just came off a bit weird that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, maybe your PC should be concerned about the wierdness.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok.  Just came off a bit weird that way.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh, she most definitely is. 

Hope I got that right, that we are still close to the moathouse...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2005)

Half-hour or so from the Moathouse if you are walking at a normal pace.

Three minutes from the Moathouse if you are a Dragon.


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _I think discretion is the better part of valor, and we will not survive a fight like this!_




Bah. It's only a Werewolf and five 3rd or so level NPC's (two are blind, and waiting for some sneak attacks). A complete pushover.  Lenya and Lylamwyn can blast the hell out of the Werewolf, but STICK THAT DAMN POTION OF CURE MODERATE WOUNDS DOWN LYLAMWYN'S THROAT!

I mean, it's going to be faster to run, if Lylamwyn is conscius.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

[sing-song voice] _I'm working on it..._ [/sing-song voice]  

Just lemme get away of immediate danger range here... then we'll talk about healing.  _grumbles_ Ungrateful wretch, pluck him out of danger and all he wants is a healing potion...


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2005)

Correction, a Werewolf and four 3rd or so level NPC's. See? 

EDIT: Three...


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

You are so lucky that my evil priest with the Death Knell spell is otherwise busy and can't touch Lylamwyn right now.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Bah. It's only a Werewolf and five 3rd or so level NPC's (two are blind, and waiting for some sneak attacks). A complete pushover.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

Right now there seem to be only two fighting opponents (the axe-fighter and the priest).

Give the elf the damn potion and come back! 
Craven still has more hit points than some of us have, when they are at full health. 

And Lylamwyn has a pretty hefty arsenal prepared, too.
[SBLOCK]0th - _Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic x 2._
 1st - _Enlarge Person, Grease, Magic Missile x 2, Ray of Enfeeblement.
_2nd -_Glitterdust*__, Scorching Ray x 2, Web._[/SBLOCK]

And then we only have to worry about Elmo and Vesta... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

"Only" the werewolfified Elmo and suddenly evil Vesta...


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 12: Armored Warrior (-7) yells in orcish "For Grummsh" jumps out of the wagon and swings his great axe at Raner, his axe makes a terrible sound as it hits Raner's armor (19+6=25, 9+8=dmg 17); Raner is sure the warrior has orcish blood.




Well, yeah, I would tend to thing that shouting out "For Grummsh" would make it pretty obvious. 

On a related note:  Ouch!   

*ponders what to do next*
Hmm, since I'm flanked, I can't Withdraw without drawing at least one AOO, similarly I can't retrieve the healing potion without drawing at least one AOO.
I have to do *something* though, one more hit will drop me.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

I think Web and one Magic Missile are all the offensive spells that Lylamwyn has left.  

The last time you rested, you only rested 8 hours for healing.  You didn't rest long enough to gain back offensive spells (i.e. 24 hours).

That is why Belaver is low on spells as well.

Had you rested the full 24 hours, you'd have had extra spells back ... but four members of your party would be suffering the impact of ghoul fever right now (d3 con/dex damage each).


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm
AC 20
expertise +4/-4... could give you AC 24
fighting defensively ... +2/-4 ... AC 26
Raner could have an AC 26.  Of course, Raner won't hit much with a -8 to his attack roll either.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> I have to do *something* though, one more hit will drop me.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think Web and one Magic Missile are all the offensive spells that Lylamwyn has left.




Still not too bad, there is also Spugnoir's wand (EDIT: ...which isn't overly offensive, tho  ).



> The last time you rested, you only rested 8 hours for healing. You didn't rest long enough to gain back offensive spells (i.e. 24 hours).




I see. I wasn't sure how long it has been since the spells had been used up (i.e. this day or last day). Usually I just figure, that after 8h (+accomodation for interruption) rest (unless the last rest was within the same day), you get all spells back (for arcane casters... divine casters need no rest, anyways), but I suppose we didn't do so much between the last two resting periods.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

The way that Resting is handled in 3e is obtuse.  Only get spells back 1/day, but can rest 8 hours anytime you want to heal.  Can rest 24 hours to heal twice as much.  Implies that resting 16 hours does not allow you to heal twice as much.

Funky.

Maybe we should just assume that whenever the party rests in the future, the party takes up the rest of the day, so you get all spells back, even if that means resting 20 hours.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I see. I wasn't sure how long it has been since the spells had been used up (i.e. this day or last day). Usually I just figure, that after 8h (+accomodation for interruption) rest (unless the last rest was within the same day), you get all spells back (for arcane casters... divine casters need no rest, anyways), but I suppose we didn't do so much between the last two resting periods.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

Some of this should happen in the IC thread when we get back to town, but I figured I'd start here.

Unless someone else is interested Raner would like the Mwk Full Plate.  If no one wants it he could use the Str 14 bow as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

Take all the heavy armor you need. We need you standing! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Take all the heavy armor you need. We need you standing!




And with luck, we'll hit 5th level soon and Lylamwyn can pick Craft Magic Arms & Armor feat...


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

You will hit level 5 sometime after you return to Hommlet and before you leave again.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> You will hit level 5 sometime after you return to Hommlet and before you leave again.




Yay. I suppose the Hommlet isn't big enough for us to sell all of that friggin' huge pile of loot? How far away was that bigger city?

...Though there's still enough time for somebody to rob us blind, or something similar.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

Verbobonc is a human city about thirty miles away.

Enstad, the capital of the Gray Elves, is further away in the other direction.

You can sell stuff in Hommlet, just don't expect anyone to pay you 1000 gp in cash for a magic item.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Verbobonc is a human city about thirty miles away.



Good, it's closer than I though.



> Enstad, the capital of the Gray Elves, is further away in the other direction.



Naw, those arrogant, hippy elves bother me. No, wait...



> You can sell stuff in Hommlet, just don't expect anyone to pay you 1000 gp in cash for a magic item.



Money = Good.  And I doubt we'll find use for all the magic stuff we found.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2005)

You'll be able to sell all the non-magical items in Hommlet, one way or another.  

The Smiths, for instance, lack cash, but will probably work a trade with you where they'll give you a masterwork dwarven waraxe and a masterwork warhammer and adjust your MW Full Plate armor in exchange for the rest of the non-magical armor and weapons you found.  It will work out to be the same as if you had sold the armor and weapons, but nobody in Hommlet would have had the cash to actually buy all those items for gold.

Selling the magical items will be a bit tricky.  "You see, I found this item in an ancient crypt and took it away from some evil cultists.  I don't know what it does, but I want more money than you have ever seen for it."


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Selling the magical items will be a bit tricky.  "You see, I found this item in an ancient crypt and took it away from some evil cultists. I don't know what it does, but I want more money than you have ever seen for it."




Exactly. I suppose we should head to Verbobonc to identify and sell them. Would possibly be cheaper if we found someone to cast Analyze Dweomer too, since we have quite many unidentified items.

But I'd say that everybody in the party will be pretty damn rich after selling the loot when compared to the rest of the Hommlet. If you don't cout Lord Burne and Rufus.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's always been one of the amusing parts of the D&D economy as defined by the R.A.W.

Categorically PC's must be insane, otherwise they'd retire to a rich life of leisure by about third level... 

RandomSideNote:  I think this is the only 4th level (3.0/3.5 anyway) PC I've ever had who didn't have at least Mwk gear.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> RandomSideNote:  I think this is the only 4th level (3.0/3.5 anyway) PC I've ever had who didn't have at least Mwk gear.




Well, you havn't been to a store since you were first level.

The party has roughly 50k worth of equipment, although that includes Spugnoir's equipment.  Figure 6k each (and 8k for Spugnoir).  6k is roughly where a 4th level PC should be.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

*Trading with the Smiths*

Non-magical armor and weapons
Ok-- How does this sound?

Party keeps:
2 suits of Masterwork Full Plate (Craven and Raner)
1 Masterwork Long Sword (Craven)
2 Mighty composite longbows (str 14/16, Craven and Raner)
1 Masterwork Steel Large Shield (Raner)
1 Masterwork Studded Leather (Kerwyn)

Party trades:
3 suits of half-plate armor
1 suit of splintmail
Masterwork Bastard Sword
Masterwork Great Axe
4 Masterwork Morning Stars
1 light crossbow
1 heavy crossbow
Masterwork Breastplate
Breastplate
2 large wooden shields
Scalemail (Craven's)
Heavy Crossbow
Studded Leather (Raner's)
large wooden shield (Raner's)
large wooden shield (Craven's)

Party receives from the smiths:
1 Masterwork Studded Leather (Toriah, 175 gp value)
Fitting for Full Plate for Craven and Raner (1000 gp value)
1 Masterwork Large Steel Shield (170 gp value, Craven)
1 Masterwork Warhammer (312 gp, Craven)
1 Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe (330 gp, Raner)
1 more Masterwork weapon of your choice


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds pretty awesome.    But what percent does Craven need to tithe?


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Usual tithe percent is 10%, but you can be as generous as you like.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Non-magical armor and weapons
> Ok-- How does this sound?




I doubt Kerwyn wants a Studded Leather, since he wants to stay on Light load. Otherwise that looks pretty damn fine.

So, I wonder if the smiths can patch up Masterwork Darkwood Light Crossbow for Lylamwyn?  But somebody more in need of a Masterwork weapon should get one if they want though.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, unless Lylamwyn can cobble together some Strength-enhancers, Kerwyn's light load is already at its uppermost limit. Though if somebody else with more muscle is willing to carry Kerwyn's bedroll.... *looks at the paladin and dwarf*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

...what?  Why is everyone looking at the paladin?  

Hmm... I think Craven will be tithing... 15%.  Now what's 15%, must go take stock of new toys...


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Yeah, unless Lylamwyn can cobble together some Strength-enhancers, Kerwyn's light load is already at its uppermost limit. Though if somebody else with more muscle is willing to carry Kerwyn's bedroll.... *looks at the paladin and dwarf*



*An open hand, with palm facing upward seems to be waiting something next to Kerwyn* "Three-thousand-six-hundred gold pieces.", says a gravelike voice. "And at least five or so days.", a normal voice adds cheerily.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, you havn't been to a store since you were first level.
> 
> The party has roughly 50k worth of equipment, although that includes Spugnoir's equipment. Figure 6k each (and 8k for Spugnoir). 6k is roughly where a 4th level PC should be.



Though if we go and sell some of that stuff for half the market price, we'll have a bit less, but that's normal.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

The only special materials the Smiths of Hommlet have access to currently are: Silver and Cold Iron.  So either of those are possible.  Its also possible to buy batches of arrows with silver and cold iron tips.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> So, I wonder if the smiths can patch up Masterwork Darkwood Light Crossbow for Lylamwyn?  But somebody more in need of a Masterwork weapon should get one if they want though.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Oops! Guess Lenya would have asked the Goodwife right away, she probably knows about Ostler's condition. 

But she was in a hurry and simply forgot, I suppose. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The only special materials the Smiths of Hommlet have access to currently are: Silver and Cold Iron. So either of those are possible. Its also possible to buy batches of arrows with silver and cold iron tips.



Hmm. Silver-tipped bolts might be useful, if Lylamwyn had more than 3 gold in his pockets. Will have to look into that later.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC: Did the Canoness decide to Raise Spugnoir or not?

Your knowledge Religion check was over 20.  You think the Canoness's mention of funeral services meant that she is not going to raise some or all of the slain.  You think she avoided answering the question about raising Spugnoir.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Did the Canoness decide to Raise Spugnoir or not?
> 
> Your knowledge Religion check was over 20. You think the Canoness's mention of funeral services meant that she is not going to raise some or all of the slain. You think she avoided answering the question about raising Spugnoir.



Well, I didn't really need a knowledge check to know that , but thanks anyway. This is getting funky...

EDIT: You're rolling great for Lylamwyn's Knowledge checks by the way.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh, and would a combination of _Knock_ and _Open/Close_ seem like it would be a safe and working combination to open the trunk in the wagon (anything blocking it, too heavy/big trunk etc.)? No sense in blasting Kerwyn half-dead again.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

I so have no idea what's going on here... we should probably just knock on Elmo's door like R&B say, and see what happens... 

But for now Lenya would like some healing... do the priests of Pelor in Hommlet offer cure spells?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I so have no idea what's going on here... we should probably just knock on Elmo's door like R&B say, and see what happens...



*Paranoid self:* Most of the Hommlet's population has been CHARMED or DOMINATED and they're going to MURDER US IN OUR SLEEP!

*Positive self:* Nothing much. Canoness is a cheap bastard, Vesta is just tired, and Lord Burne and Rufus are just more wise than us, or they just are naturally ignorant of possible problems, which would be rather weird considering their status and history.

*Real self:* Some kind of combination of the two versions abowe. I'd bet my money on Zerosh being an evil cultist and inventing the rumour about Joman being a cultist and trying to frame him or something. But I'd say that it's something far more sinister.

Whatever, just shoot to kill when things start going to hell. 



> But for now Lenya would like some healing... do the priests of Pelor in Hommlet offer cure spells?



I suppose Belaver and/or Craven could heal Lenya the next day for free, which I'm not sure the priest will do.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

None of the PCs have ever purchased magical healing from a church, so you are not familiar with how to do it.  Enough adventurers pass through Hommlet that probably all of the churches have a process for selling healing to those who are capable of paying and meet whatever other requirements the churches have (follower of the God, etc.).

The Church of St. Cuthbert is the largest Church with four priests and two holy warriors. Canoness Y'Dey is quite well known.  It is well-known that Canoness Y'Dey, while being dedicated to fighting evil and an exemplary lawful good character, is not charitable towards adventurers, and thinks that adventurers should pay their own way.  She only "gives" magical healing to the poor and those unable to pay.

The Temples of Pelor and Ehlonna are much smaller and have only a single priest each.  The Grove of the Old Faith has three Druids (including Belaver).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Yaknow, I don't think I want to wait until tomorrow, with werewolves and whatnot lurking about. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yaknow, I don't think I want to wait until tomorrow, with werewolves and whatnot lurking about.



We'll, we also have 5 healing potions, if you can't find free healing and think you need the healing NOW.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

This would work.  I'll make a post after you rest.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, and would a combination of _Knock_ and _Open/Close_ seem like it would be a safe and working combination to open the trunk in the wagon (anything blocking it, too heavy/big trunk etc.)? No sense in blasting Kerwyn half-dead again.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> This would work.  I'll make a post after you rest.



No horses or other living beings, or anything even remotedly valuable (wagon doesn't count) within 20 feet of the trunk when casting the spells. 

Just making sure...


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Are you mentioning your unidentified items to Lord Burne?
Are you mentioning any of the various evil artifacts, either the ones you brought with you (amulets, cloaks, etc.) or the ones you left behind to any NPCs?
Is anyone wearing the black cloaks or the amulets you found in the moathouse?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2005)

The above list for the Smith looks just fine.

Raner will keep his Cold Iron axe around though, not only is it something of a family heirloom, but he might need it to get through DR someday. 

Though he doesn't worship the deities for which there are local temples, once funds are distributed Raner will make a donation (amount TBD) to both the Grove and to St. Cuthberts temple in thanks for aid rendered through Craven & Belaver.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Are you mentioning your unidentified items to Lord Burne?



Lylamwyn might mention them as a whole bunch if the conversation drifts to that direction, but no item in particular unless asked to. He doesn't think it's important or any of Lords' business at the moment.


> Are you mentioning any of the various evil artifacts, either the ones you brought with you (amulets, cloaks, etc.) or the ones you left behind to any NPCs?



Lylamwyn tries to give Lord Burne and Rufus a through explanation of what they saw, heard and though about the Dark Obelisks, Portal, and other possible whatever-things I forgot. He doesn't really view the normal magic items important enough to mention at the moment.


> Is anyone wearing the black cloaks or the amulets you found in the moathouse?



Not Lylamwyn at least.


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Are you going to pursue these evil cultists to Nulb and the Temple of Elemental Evil?"



Should Lylamwyn know something about Nulb? Like if it's a nest of hundreds of E_ee_vil cultists or something? Or should I start thinking that Burne knows something that I don't? Or have I just missed or forgot something (it happens)?


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Nulb is the ruined village you pass through if you take the road to the Temple of Elemental Evil.

Lylamwyn does not know anything about Nulb, except that the original group of heroes (Y'Dey, Otto, Elmo, etc.) fought villains there, the village is now abandoned, and its allegedly haunted.

Burne was assuming that you are going to follow the original T1-T4 route and clean out the Moathouse, Nulb, and then the Temple of Elemental Evil itself.  Cultists always return to the scene of their past crimes, etc..



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Should Lylamwyn know something about Nulb? Like if it's a nest of hundreds of E_ee_vil cultists or something? Or should I start thinking that Burne knows something that I don't? Or have I just missed or forgot something (it happens)?




There is no objective evidence you have seen that points to either Nulb or the original Temple of Elemental Evil.  You have lots of insane ramblings that refer to a Temple, but that does not mean they are referring to the original Temple of Elemental Evil.  They could be referring to TOEE or a different Temple.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 30, 2005)

Haven't read IC yet, but Toriah has one of the holy symbols in one of his packs.

Addition: Did we do something with all the stuff in Xael's loot post? I can't remember and I'm too lazy to go back and look. Also, Toriah would like to get rid of his rapier since he has the +1 rapier now. It can go into the pile of stuff to sell/trade. He's also probably out of crossbow bolts and is currently at medium load, so if he could get better armor (than his current leather) that's light, he'd do that. I'm not sure if he'd do the studded leather. I don't have access to my sourcebooks until August, so I can't check on anything. If someone could post the stats of mw studded leather and encumbrance for Str 12, that would be lovely.

If Toriah does get different armor, he has a set of leather that he'd be adding to the pile as well. Not that that or the rapier are very exciting . . .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur, FYI, the breaking point for threads is now 1,200 posts.  (New server in all.  )


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, FYI, the breaking point for threads is now 1,200 posts.  (New server in all.  )




Thanks for letting me know.  I'll keep it in mind for the next breaking point.  

This thread is continued in Endur's Return to TOEE part 2 ...


----------

